# E3 2008 Official Discussion



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2008)

*Monday, July 14*

* 10.30am - Microsoft press conference
* 12.30pm - Square Enix press conference
* 1.00pm - Shane Kim roundtable
* 3.00pm - EA press conference
* 7.00pm - Gears of War 2 reception

*Tuesday, July 15*

* 9.00am - Show floor opens
* 9.00am - Nintendo press conference
* 11.30am - Sony press conference
* 2.30pm - Ubisoft press conference
* 4.30pm - Capcom press conference

*Wednesday, July 16*

* 9.15am E3 Keynote by Gov. Perry
* 10.00 am Sony roundtable
* 10.45am Take-Two press conference
* 1.00pm State of the Industry keynote
* 2.30pm Konami press conference

Well, let's begin!

EDIT:

*Live streams for the Nintendo and Sony Conferences today*:

G4 on your TV
[DLMURL="http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/press_conf_detail.aspx?pressconference_key=3"]G4TV.com[/DLMURL]
Gamespot
- only for them obviously...
IGN

Dunno if this one will be on today like yesterday, but it had a decent stream from the MS conference (not HD, blah blah).  Solid connection though.

And Failv...Sevilla wants De la Red


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

^it would be a good idea to put in the OP that you can see the press conferences on ign.com..for those who don't know


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's hoping that Nintendo reveals a shitload of things we haven't heard about yet.  I'm hoping that some MOTHER love will finally happen....maybe....


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't really know what to expect from Nintendo since they've kept very quiet about everything..hopefully they did that so we can have some big surprises coming our way


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 14, 2008)

I just want to know if there is a decent website that shows all the games at E3?... Just wanted to know that is all


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

E3 has been very underwhelming as of late. Here's hoping to some good stuff this year.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 14, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> I just want to know if there is a decent website that shows all the games at E3?... Just wanted to know that is all



gamespot?  they have an E3 section listing all the games (I think it is all of them) that would be talked about at E3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2008)

What time zone are those times, DS?


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 14, 2008)

Just give me release dates on SC2 and DIII. That's all I care about aside from surprise announcements.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Wouldn't they announce any blizz stuff at a blizz event?...

I really am curious.

Gonna be watching this on that streaming thing, hopefully no problems with massive lag or anything


----------



## GsG (Jul 14, 2008)

I hope more information about White Knight Chronicles is going to presented at E3 2008.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Alan Wakeup please lol

I want to see some official Left 4 Dead stuff and hopefully GTAIV DLC shit is announced.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

> What time zone are those times, DS?



Pacific.**


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Just give me release dates on SC2 and DIII. That's all I care about aside from surprise announcements.


     


Blizzard? Release dates?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 14, 2008)

websites are saying the micro conference is over

if not, I need a countdown meter


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, man I gotta rep that guy. Best joke of the day. Release dates... I'm still reeling from that one.


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2008)

Me thinks Konami will state that MGS4 will get trophies and in-game music.

Starts in about 1 1/2 hours - 2 hours I believe.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 14, 2008)

will there be direct viewage of the conference here like all the other years?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

10:30 PST right? thats in an hour and 20 mins by my watch.



> will there be direct viewage of the conference here like all the other years?



buddybarker


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, Microsoft's confrence doesn't start for another hour and 15. So sit back, relax, and enjoy the wait lol.


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2008)

> will there be direct viewage of the conference here like all the other years?



Yes, go to ign.

I know a few others are doing it but I'm watching mine off ign.

Well... I'm speaking on behalf of the uk ign, but they should do it for the us aswell.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Play the Too Human demo while we wait


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

I wonder if SE is going to make any decent, worthwhile announcements that don't include porting games to various systems.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 14, 2008)

ah shit I still need to drive about a hour ARGH

actually , can you watch it on your 360? would be nice?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2008)

It says 2 minutes on gamespot or is that wrong?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, sure. I wonder if the UFC game will be shown...


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2008)

gamespot says 2 minutes


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if SE is going to make any decent, worthwhile announcements that don't include porting games to various systems.


FF7 Spinoff
New DS title(s)
FF13
Some Kingdom Hearts stuff.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Actually 360 should be uploading vids, but don't expect it right away.

SE has alot of port announcements like SO1 and 2 for PSP. More news on Infinite Undiscovery and SO4, maybe FF13/Dissidia


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> FF7 Spinoff
> New DS title(s)
> FF13
> Some Kingdom Hearts stuff.


FFVII spinoff = probably shitty.
New DS Title = Chrono Trigger (port)
FF13 isn't news.
Kingdom Hearts is shit.

The DS title might be worthwhile, but the pessimist in me says it's just gonna be that shitty CT port, or DQ8 at best. And DQ8 is not news.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I'll be mostly following E3 on G4, I'll be checking IGN probably after each day to see if I missed anything.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 14, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> gamespot?  they have an E3 section listing all the games (I think it is all of them) that would be talked about at E3



Thanks Chris... Man I wish I could watch E3 on g4 but I have to go to work early ... it is a good think I'm recording them


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

Hah. I forgot all bout g4 [you know, because it's such a terribly fucking shitty channel]. Guess I can stop that ign stream now.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

Ah... another year, another E3. 'Bout time for the Microsoft spotlight. Let's get this started!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2008)

Well G4 has its uses like a live feed from E3 after all.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

It's starting. I don't have cable fuck G4 D:


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 14, 2008)

FALLOUT 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

> Well G4 has its uses like a live feed from E3 after all.


Yeah, I know. I'm using it. I honestly did completely forget about it though. I had my ign stream open for an hour or so when it was mentioned. Heh. Live feed on tv is the best thing they've done on the channel in two years.

Microsoft's spokesman sucks. Wow.


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm watching from live tv and they're just playing shitty music.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

Ridiculously violent. Damn right. Wasn't that just a headshot?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2008)

Alright nice some Resident Evil 5 info.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Just give me release dates on SC2 and DIII. That's all I care about aside from surprise announcements.



if i remember correctly neither Blizzard or Activision went to E3 this year... didn't saw the need for it...


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

Screw being scared of horror games. The co-op looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2008)

Well at least we have a date for RE5 now.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's a little preemptive action on Nintendo's part today before their conference tomorrow.

Nintendo WiiMotionPlus





> Nintendo's upcoming Wii MotionPlus accessory for the revolutionary Wii Remote controller again redefines game control, by more quickly and accurately reflecting motions in a 3-D space. The Wii MotionPlus accessory attaches to the end of the Wii Remote and, combined with the accelerometer and the sensor bar, allows for more comprehensive tracking of a player?s arm position and orientation, providing players with an unmatched level of precision and immersion. Every slight movement players make with their wrist or arm is rendered identically in real time on the screen, providing a true 1:1 response in their game play. The Wii MotionPlus accessory reconfirms Nintendo?s commitment to making games intuitive and accessible for everyone. Nintendo will reveal more details about the Wii MotionPlus accessory and other topics Tuesday morning at its E3 media briefing.



Something big is obviously coming if their releasing another peripheral, especially one that tracks more movement.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well at least we have a date for RE5 now.




whats the date??? G4 doesnt come in on my TV


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Wii Fitness 2.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 14, 2008)

that was kind of an interesting one on Fable 2...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2008)

3/13/09 for RE5 if you didn't know.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuck g4 for not running an hd sub of this. I have 56 inches of 1080p plasma on my fireplace running breaking trailers in shrunken sd. Pfft.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow.... Co op on Fable 2? And the game lookin good. Gotta buy it now D:

Fucking RE5 demo pissed me off imo, shitty ppl playing.

Fallout 3 demo was kind of stale.

The Gears 2 intro trumped all the other intros imo.

Microsoft speaker sucked balls D:


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2008)

@Tehol




------


Someone kill the Microsoft speaker.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

> Wow.... Co op on Fable 2? And the game lookin good. Gotta buy it now D:
> 
> Fucking RE5 demo pissed me off imo, shitty ppl playing.
> 
> ...



That's an entire list I concur with.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's a stream if you're having trouble watching.  Not HD, but it's on point.

Link removed

And fucking wow at Gears 2!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2008)

Those purple orbs in Fable 2 are fucking genius.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ign stream is having a lot of sound gaps on MS guy talking... i'm so sad... NOT


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow GoW 2 owns.... HORDE MODE FOR THE FUCKING WIN

lol the announcer almost said I think its almost safe to shit-share

Edit: I don't think he can look like a bigger douchebag 

Double Edit:  He's calling out sony


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

He clap-jumped his own presentation >_<

At least the movie list had 12 monkeys in it.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks DS appreciate it.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 14, 2008)

hm... looks like i'm a minutes late on my stream... oh well...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

Heh, mii in a box.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2008)

LOLOLOL!!!  The MS Mii and XMB ripoff is on!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow that avatar looks incredibly gay. 

Edit:

Awesome job Microsoft, you ripped off Nintendo..congrats.


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Think my stream is a few mins behind... there's that boring Microsoft guy talking about how great the 360 is.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

I purposely put my stream back so it wouldn't skip.

I have all those movies he listed D:


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

Hahaha... "where else but box live can you introduce something like avatars and have it immediately become a community etc etc"


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

I hope I'm not the only person that's thinking "Why should we care?"
I mean, it's kinda nifty I guess, but they're spending too much friggin' time on it and treating it like a revolution.


----------



## The Handsome Devil (Jul 14, 2008)

Unlike the rest of you I'm going back right now hah! I brought my onw laptop.


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Avatars... more stupid and unnecessary gimmics... who cares about avatars. Also liked the lackluster applauds


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

> they're spending too much friggin' time on it and treating it like a revolution.



I agree. They could have said "we stole the mii, if that's the kind of thing you dig. Next we've got:"


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

There was a gap in the appluase like "does he really want us to clap for that...?"

I hope they don't make it mandatory, I'd rather just have my pic


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL @ the mini PS Home ripoff too.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

^@batanga-that was funny XD


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

NOooOoOoO RARE WHYYYYYYYY


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2008)

New geo wars, fucking awesome.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

I like the new upgraded chat, thats like the only good thing about it

I'm drooling over Galaga legions, I don't think I should be either 

Portal behbeh


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

Freaking Sweet! Banjo-Kazooie


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 14, 2008)

that were some interesting features... i found the one about tv games funny and the one see films by sharing... but don't remember details...


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Ya defn love the new chat party and sharing video content.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

Eye-toy...?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

She's nervous because she's fat and dancing on stage :3

Why do they have to demo the eye-toy, again? At most it's a mention in passing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2008)

That women looked like she was struggling to get up. 

Oh god stop the dancing I'm getting nauseous.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

wtf is this shit? >.>


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

Is there a written live report? I don't have a soundbox, so video stream is kinda pointless for me...


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

That eye-toy game is pretty lame


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2008)

Such epic fail when that fat lady came up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> Is there a written live report? I don't have a soundbox, so video stream is kinda pointless for me...



Only thing I can think of at the moment is IGN.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

It's nice to know these guys like to have fun 
But now it's time to get back down to bussiness. 'Tar Hero time!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

Haha, crowd burned that dude's enthusiasm hard.

"Guitar Hero!, Yeah!"

....

"Ahem."


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 14, 2008)

That was madness...


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

I threw up in my mouth


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 14, 2008)

i can see myself doing that eye toy thingy... i had to be drunk...


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2008)

wtf xbox likes to copy off everything, fucking dicks.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

I felt bad for that guy. He was trying so hard, and the crowd kept giving him the silent fuck off. It was awesome.

"Metallica!"

">_>"


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn it I missed the GoW 2 conference, fill me in or should I go back to watching porn?


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I felt bad for that guy. He was trying so hard, and the crowd kept giving him the silent fuck off. It was awesome.


 indeed, this is pure comedy.

We need a new giant enemy crab and RIIIIIIIIDGE RACER!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2008)

Of course it shows the one black person there when the rap music comes on.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

> Damn it I missed the GoW 2 conference, fill me in or should I go back to watching porn?


Nothing new but a horde mode mention.

-----------------

What the fuck is this shit? Dear god...


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

lol GUITAR HERO "wooo..woo!..."

Horde mode, 5 player mode waves of mobs sent at you survive etc


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

Tehol said:
			
		

> I felt bad for that guy. He was trying so hard, and the crowd kept giving him the silent fuck off. It was awesome.
> 
> "Metallica!"
> 
> ">_>"



Yeah, I'm starting to wonder if they're just dead... or sleepy... or dead.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 14, 2008)

internet and Metallica are enemies... so i'm not surprised with no reaction


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Id said:


> Damn it I missed the GoW 2 conference, fill me in or should I go back to watching porn?


It was awesome, you should hit yourself 

They showed a few new enemies and weapons, it looked really good to me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow...now they're having a concert to make sure things don't get overly boring.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

I want to hurt this bitch so bad. I'm about to boycott microsoft for putting me through this shit, I swear to god.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL @ Duffy demonstrating that new Lips game.


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Are you guys ready to have some FUN!?


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

Why does Fallout only give exclusive DLC for 360 and the PC, but nothing for PS3


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Wow...now they're having a concert to make sure things don't get overly boring.


Since E3 is mostly devoid of hawt chicks nowadays it's all good in my books


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> internet and Metallica are enemies... so i'm not surprised with no reaction



Really?! 
Hmm. I thought they were pretty popular.

Holy Shit @ the RockBand 2 soundtrack. Huge!
And a crapload of awesome artists. Then there are the dl's. now I might have to pick it up.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

Axl Rose is such a whore xD


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 14, 2008)

wtf microsoft only chooses crappy/boring songs... the promoting video for lips boring... 

now something i'm so sick of hearing ffs duffy  at least whinehouse would be a lot more fun...


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

please stop singing lady.. I hope no one claps at the end


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 14, 2008)

Holy crap..

Rockband 2 has such a broad spectrum of songs on it's soundtrack. ACDC? Bob Dylan?? Paramore!?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm begging you for mercy :/


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Really?!
> Hmm. I thought they were pretty popular.
> 
> Holy Shit @ the RockBand 2 soundtrack.



i'm going back to the old days... Napster/Metallica 


did i read Axl rose in some posts? are you serious... i'm going to see that?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

> did i read Axl rose in some posts? are you serious... i'm going to see that?



Rock band 2 announcement shit, it's not like he's tehre whoring it up or anything.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

Guitar Hero just got pwned


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> i'm going back to the old days... Napster/Metallica



Oh, yeah... I forgot about that. lol, rich celebs.


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Vrom avroun' th voorld


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

Why did they make that guy present for square? English is clearly very painful for him. Poor bastard.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Jesus christ @ the amount of songs for Rockband 2. And we can export all the original songs from the first disc? 

GH4 got raped imo... the create music option will only be good for people who are good at making it...


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 14, 2008)

oh i was to se if he was there "playing" like duffy with his pseudo G'N'R' on Rock band or something...


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

JOHNNY YOUNG BOSCH?!?!?!?!? 
wtf _isn't_ he in nowadays??

Too bad that game sounds somewhat boring.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2008)

Is the Last Remnant just an RPG or a MMORPG?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn this guys English sucks, but Star Ocean 4 = M$ only for now I guess.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 14, 2008)

Poor japanese man trying to speak Engrish. I applaud him.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

Fucking microsoft, making them get off the screen so I cant see this shit.

Oh. HAHAHA. That is all.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 14, 2008)

Final Fantasy 13 for the 360.

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

^AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2008)

FUCKING WIN!!

FFXIII for 360! Hell yes.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 14, 2008)

Holy Mother of God...

Sony fanboys will nuke Square Enix building


----------



## Masurao (Jul 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Final Fantasy 13 for the 360.
> 
> HOLY SHIT



Lol...I came.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

He can't even pronounce their company's biggest franchise? Poor guy...

Anyway, wth is this?!? FF on XB360?? Betrayal is afoot!


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 14, 2008)

Final Fantasy XIII on the 360 haha.

Not actually a fan of FF, but that has to be a body blow for Sony..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2008)

It kind of does suck though to see all of Sony's "exclusives" going to the 360.

Atleast Sony has MGS4.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2008)

Well that's it for the Microsoft press conference.

Hopefully both Nintendo and Sony will have more entertaining conferences.


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Lack of applauds in this show is killing me


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

PWNED SONY


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL @ the people on the Monkeyman Live stream who were expecting a Halo 4 announcement.


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Final Fantasy 13 for the 360.
> 
> HOLY SHIT



I am not pleased. Though I lost interest in the franchise since 10.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

that was a shocker


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Damn this guys English sucks, but Star Ocean 4 = M$ only for now I guess.


What, why? 



mystictrunks said:


> Final Fantasy 13 for the 360.
> 
> HOLY SHIT





The Drunken Monkey said:


> FUCKING WIN!!
> 
> FFXIII for 360! Hell yes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2008)

As expected Microsoft took a lot of 'cheap shots' at Sony, we'll see if Sony has a response for Microsoft tomorrow.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm going to go look at a PS3 forum to see the crying real quick.


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2008)

Hahaha oh man. In before MASSIVE FANBOY MELTDOWN

If SE releases all their former PS3 exclusives on 360 as well then the only reason I would have to buy the PS3 would be for MGS4.


----------



## Beowulf (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn, Sony is crying right now.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 14, 2008)

oh yeah the fanboy war can start 
i was finding it weird a Sqare Enix guy speaking at MS presentation and no FF...
damn bastards making the camera go back...


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Final Fantasy 13 for the 360.
> 
> HOLY SHIT



Oh wow, that's _huge_ news!  That was the biggest exclusive the PS3 had!


----------



## Pein (Jul 14, 2008)

Jesus what a shocker


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 14, 2008)

OMFG FF13


----------



## Batman (Jul 14, 2008)

DAYUMNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

ITS ONLY TAIM TILL MGS4


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> What, why?



So far it's PC and 3fixme only.


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

What in all the world is Sony doing? Are they only trying to pack some nifty electronic gadgets into PS3 instead on focusing on getting titles for their benefit?


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2008)

Fanboy Wars stars NAO!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, that certainly made up for all of the shitty things they showed copying Sony and Nintendo.


----------



## Batman (Jul 14, 2008)

Sony, Sony, Sony! You're fucking up! lol


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> What in all the world is Sony doing? Are they only trying to pack some nifty electronic gadgets into PS3 instead on focusing on getting titles for their benefit?



karma is teaching them a lesson  (Pc fanboy, if want to call me fanboy )


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> karma is teaching them a lesson  (Pc fanboy, if want to call me fanboy )



PS3 fanboy, b-cus I cant afford to won a 360 for now


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2008)

Sony have dropped the ball letting most of their exclusives get away. M$ are really throwing money at all of the third party developers.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 14, 2008)

holy shit megaton....


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> karma is teaching them a lesson


Apparently. 

Well, in the end, I'm getting the PS3 version anyway. But it would have been nice seeing the PS3 getting sold out with FF13 exclusives, so I would know Sony is doing better and better.


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2008)

Man the only console this generation I own right now is the Wii, but I was planning on the PS3 eventually. It looks like now unless Sony lowers the price to match the 360 I'll end up getting the 360 instead.


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2008)

Just you wait, we will get GoW and Halo. Ok Not, but I'll settle for MGS4 and Resistance/Killzone 2 for now.


----------



## Batman (Jul 14, 2008)

I wonder if versus is coming to the 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

I was not a big FF fan for a while but I like seeing announcements like this


*Final Fantasy 13 Also coming to Xbox 360*





*Grabs popcorn and sits back looking at the forums explode*


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2008)

Is God of War a sony exclusive?


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm really happy about this. I always wanted to play FFXIII, but I would have to buy a PS3 for it. But now I can just buy it for the 360 

Well, let's see how Sony is going to react tomorrow. And I hope Nintendo is coming with some good things for the Wii, I want to use it for other things then SSBB.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2008)

Id said:


> Is God of War a sony exclusive?


Yeah, it's under a SCE development team.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 14, 2008)

Id said:


> Is God of War a sony exclusive?



Yea, I think it's developed in house.


----------



## Pein (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't even like ff and this is a real painful blow

sony should have stopped paying so much cash to the killzone devs and just money hatted square


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

Id said:


> Is God of War a sony exclusive?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Batman (Jul 14, 2008)

I was going to get a PS3 FF13 bundle. But now I'll have to wait and see what the future rpg line ups for both consoles are.


----------



## Weak (Jul 14, 2008)

Reaction to FFXIII during live footage:

OHHHHHHH SHIIIITTTTT

Followed by insane flailing of the arms and screams of joy. I regained consciousness somewhere in the middle of the trailer.


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2008)

Sony press conference is tomorrow, obviously with Microsoft going today they were able to get the first shot off. We can only judge once the whole of E3 has finished and reflect on the changes.

Sony could have something up there sleeve that with make the 360 fan boys cringe.

--

But reflecting on today, the new Microsoft interface looks good, better than the PS3 XMB and FF13 was a big shocker. but the rest of the stuff was garbage.

Lips - stolen from PS3 singstar
Viva Pinata - stolen from PS3 little big planet.


----------



## Akira (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm not too surprised Squenix sold out to Microsoft. I think their profits were down, and ever since the "no creativity" policy I was expecting them to whore out big releases to rake in some cash.

On a different note, is anybody else REALLY dissapointed with Resident evil 5? It looks IDENTICAL to Resident Evil 4 in terms of gameplay, and whilst the online mode is a great addition, I'm not sure how well it will actually play out.


----------



## Pein (Jul 14, 2008)

Venom said:


> Sony press conference is tomorrow, obviously with Microsoft going today they were able to get the first shot off. We can only judge once the whole of E3 has finished and reflect on the changes.
> 
> Sony could have something up there sleeve that with make the 360 fan boys cringe.
> 
> ...



viva 1 was out before lbp was ever announced


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 14, 2008)

360 fanboys are going crazy on PS3 forums right now. Tomorrow, PS3 fanboys will be going crazy on 360 forums.

Sigh, fanboys.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

Venom said:


> Sony press conference is tomorrow, obviously with Microsoft going today they were able to get the first shot off. We can only judge once the whole of E3 has finished and reflect on the changes.
> 
> Sony could have something up there sleeve that with make the 360 fan boys cringe.
> 
> ...


Halo 4 





Fenrir said:


> I'm not too surprised Squenix sold out to Microsoft. I think their profits were down, and ever since the "no creativity" policy I was expecting them to whore out big releases to rake in some cash.
> 
> On a different note, is anybody else REALLY dissapointed with Resident evil 5? It looks IDENTICAL to Resident Evil 4 in terms of gameplay, and whilst the online mode is a great addition, I'm not sure how well it will actually play out.


I missed that part >.>..is there anyways to go back and see it?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 14, 2008)

I think Square-Enix just give the final blow in the Final Fantasy mystic, after the millions of sequels, spin offs and remakes now they turn the series in some random multi platform series, but good for Xbox 360 fans!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2008)

Pein said:


> viva 1 was out before lbp was ever announced


New avatar system = Mii's.

Few of the announced games in the M$ press conference were original, unfortunately.


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> 360 fanboys are going crazy on PS3 forums right now. Tomorrow, PS3 fanboys will be going crazy on 360 forums.
> 
> Sigh, fanboys.



Link me to the lulz.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> 360 fanboys are going crazy on PS3 forums right now. Tomorrow, PS3 fanboys will be going crazy on 360 forums.
> 
> Sigh, fanboys.



Oh right, the return of the "Halo killer game", Killzone.

Why people are excited for that game is seriously beyond me. All it is known for is that totally botched E3 trailer, and the failed hype of the last game.

Seriously, if that is Sony's biggest game, I probably won't even watch their conference. All they talk about is LBP, Second Li-...Home, and Killzone.

Hype new shit, please.


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2008)

> viva 1 was out before lbp was ever announced


viva ain't out yet. but i get what u mean.



> Halo 4



COD4 > Halo 4


----------



## Akira (Jul 14, 2008)

Sony's gotta start the God of War 3 hype, that is pretty much a given.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Jul 14, 2008)

im just happy to see fallout's exclusive content, coming also to pc (even if it was expected)


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2008)

Killzone 2 looks oh so sweet


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2008)

Venom said:


> viva ain't out yet. but i get what u mean.



The first Viva Pinata game has been out for like two years now. I think it was a 360 launch title.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh right, the return of the "Halo killer game", Killzone.
> 
> Why people are excited for that game is seriously beyond me. All it is known for is that totally botched E3 trailer, and the failed hype of the last game.
> 
> ...


What was so new about the M$ conference? Did I miss some big new 360 exclusive?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Sony can't do anything to dehype 360.

Really it just can't


----------



## Akira (Jul 14, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Sony can't do anything to dehype 360.
> 
> Really it just can't



Methinks you should wait until after the Sony press conference.


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

If Sony is losing exclusives, then it should try to make 360 exclusives go PS3, too...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> What was so new about the M$ conference? Did I miss some big new 360 exclusive?



They hyped the shitty, wannabe Wii/PS3 stuff.

Or did you fall asleep during the middle of the show, like I did?


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2008)

Umm wrong, no-one saw this FF3 thing coming. So you can predict what PS3 will get either.

You can make assumptions.

--

Tokyo game show will be a massive step aswell.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

Venom said:


> COD4 > Halo 4



yeah I know but..imagine the face on all the Halo fanboys if Halo 4 was a PS3 exclusive? especially my friends who are huge Halo fanboys (I should get new friends XD)


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2008)

I feel asleep when they were on about them dumb stats.

Where was the red ring of death stats or the Japaneses stats, they were no where to be found.

--

I played Halo didn't find it that fun, but people like different things. Like TBH straight up I've never played FF in my life. And I've had PS1,2 & 3.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Final Fantasy 13 Also coming to Xbox 360*



*WHAT THE FUCK.*

That is all.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

I think sony probably doesn't have strong enough internal development at this point to stop microsoft from eating them. Putting all of their exclusive eggs in the third party basket was always a retarded choice. How long did they honestly think they could sit on that nest?

Seems like something sega would have done...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

Venom said:


> Umm wrong, no-one saw this FF3 thing coming. So you can predict what PS3 will get either.
> 
> You can make assumptions.
> 
> ...




FF 13 was kidna expected. when Square announced that the white engine (the same engine FF 13 is using) went from PS3 only to multi plat. Also when square kept talking about expanding markets in American and Europe where 360 has ALOT of sales in? 

From a business perspective this was kinda expected to happen.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'm not too surprised Squenix sold out to Microsoft. I think their profits were down, and ever since the "no creativity" policy I was expecting them to whore out big releases to rake in some cash.
> 
> On a different note, is anybody else REALLY dissapointed with Resident evil 5? It looks IDENTICAL to Resident Evil 4 in terms of gameplay, and whilst the online mode is a great addition, I'm not sure how well it will actually play out.


On RE5:  Yeah that is kinda how Capcom has always treated Resident Evil lol.  I have been disappointed with RE5 since we got our first gameplay clips.  RE4 wasn't broken, so Capcom sure as hell isn't going to fix it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> They hyped the shitty, wannabe *Wii/PS3 stuff*.
> 
> Or did you fall asleep during the middle of the show, like I did?


So it's clear that nothing was *new*.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, i just hope that PS3 will also get Star Ocean 4 lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2008)

Venom said:


> I feel asleep





We all feel asleep, mah boi.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

If you want to discuss freely about E3, please join the #nfgaming channel on MIRC! (Rizon.net)


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 14, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Well, i just hope that PS3 will also get Star Ocean 4 lol



If Square can do this shit with their holy grail series, then Star Ocean 4 has no other choice but to go to the PS3.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

So what if Halo was also multiplatform? Halo is owned by Microsoft now, Bungie does not.

Honestly, what can Sony do? Announce another Home beta? And ya I half expected FF13


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

Prince I told ya to wait :0

Also about Nintendo, Motion Plus thing sounds interesting.


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2008)

Lets just wait.

For some reason I don't think FF13 will be the biggest shock of the conference.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Motion plus sounds expensive >_>



> Lets just wait.
> 
> For some reason I don't think FF13 will be the biggest shock of the confrence.



Killzone 2 Resistance 2 God of War 3, what else? The new Metal Gear Online pack?

Little Big Planet

Lol >_>


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2008)

Jotun said:


> So what if Halo was also multiplatform? Halo is owned by Microsoft now, Bungie does not.
> 
> Honestly, what can Sony do? Announce another Home beta? And ya I half expected FF13



Announce God of War 3 or the PS3


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Prince I told ya to wait :0*
> 
> Also about Nintendo, Motion Plus thing sounds interesting.


But you also said that Sqaure Enix wouldn't mention FFXIII at E3 lol.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Prince I told ya to wait :0



Fuckin' Square. FUCKIN' SQUARE!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> But you also said that Sqaure Enix wouldn't mention FXIII at E3 lol.



You got me there


----------



## Batman (Jul 14, 2008)

I was actually only expecting Kingdom Hearts to go multi plat because of the whole Disney thing. But now it's all but guaranteed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

Batman said:


> I was actually only expecting Kingdom Hearts to go multi plat because of the whole Disney thing. But now it's all but guaranteed.



Kingdom hearts 3 will probably and most likely go to Wii. Especially since its a disney thing and that the Wii first that demographic alot. But we will see.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

It would be a real dumb move to go Wii only on KH3. It would still prolly sell tho D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Ah, another reason to get the XBOX 360... Or, rather, for someone to send me theirs.


----------



## Memos (Jul 14, 2008)

the only way i see Sony pulling this back is if Square announce a third FF13 game exclusive for the PS3 alongside FFvs13 and if they get Kojima-san to announce that Metal Gear 5 will be a PS3 exclusive

at least Konami stand by their "exclusive" tags on the end of their trailers


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Fuckin' Square. FUCKIN' SQUARE!



What can anyone say. Square Enix loves money, FFXIII has entered a shitstorm with it's budget, and the PS3 alone isn't a ship big enough to make all of the cargo enter profit-land.

It's not like the game was canceled for the PS3, so really, what does it matter? Has the world shattered? There are still other exclusive games to both systems.

People treat this shit like some fucking golden stake aimed at the heart of the PS3, for some silly reason. Because it isn't just for the PS3 anymore, that somehow means the PS3 is done for?


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2008)

Nintendo will later announce FF13  for the wii.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Well for many MGS4 and FF13 were the main selling points of the PS3. Many of those people had 360s.

I can see Sony pulling a FF7 exclusive remake which could maybe balance out the loss of the exclusive titles.

If FF13 is coming to 360, then the other games related to it are coming to the 360. Don't fool yourself.


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 14, 2008)

Fallout 3 looks ok, I just really hope the enviroment will be a bit more varied then a grey/brownish ruined city. And the enemies in the beginning looked really ugly xD RE5 is a prettier RE4 in a different setting, with different enemies. The trailer had no color though, everything was pretty much a shade of grey. 

Had no 'Wow, I really need to buy this' feeling. Fallout 3 looks like it could be good, just needs some varied enviroments for me.


----------



## Akira (Jul 14, 2008)

RPG's don't sell on 360, so it isn't like everyone owning a PS3 is going to suddenly sell them and buy 360s for FF13. People are massively exaggerating this.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

The ppl who were demoing RE5 ruined the experience for me. The co op is gonna be fun thats all I know.

Fallout 3 had a real slow introduction demo, I bet it will be better when you play it.



> Exactly. RPG's don't sell on 360, so it isn't like everyone owning a PS3 is going to suddenly sell them and buy 360s. People are massively exaggerating this multiplatform move to be honest.



Ah yes, no one will buy FF13 on the 360


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

> People treat this shit like some fucking golden stake aimed at the heart of the PS3, for some silly reason. Because it isn't just for the PS3 anymore, that somehow means the PS3 is done for?


It's because an FF exclusive drives big console sales from parties otherwise holding out. The game would have moved boxes solely for sony, now it won't. Seems pretty simple to me. They didn't lose anything liquid, but they definitely took a shot in projection. Fewer and fewer reasons for their still sleeping last gen base to feel waking necessary.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well for many MGS4 and FF13 were the main selling points of the PS3. Many of those people had 360s.
> 
> I can see Sony pulling a FF7 exclusive remake which could maybe balance out the loss of the exclusive titles.
> 
> If FF13 is coming to 360, then the other games related to it are coming to the 360. Don't fool yourself.



And what other related games have that chance? The more popular PS3 games have heavy backing BY Sony, not even to mention, they are all owned by Sony. God of War, Little Big Planet, Killzone, etc. Besides, people can still buy a PS3 and buy whatever game they want along with others. I find that people wane on systems for 1 sole exclusive game to be a bit fickle, if you ask me. So yeah...

MGS4 is the only third party exception, but Sony has put enough stuff into the game to warrant that PS3 exclusivity. Just look at all of the product placement put into the game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Exactly. RPG's don't sell on 360, so it isn't like everyone owning a PS3 is going to suddenly sell them and buy 360s. People are massively exaggerating this.



Actually about the sales. This is flase. LO a non FF name sold well over 700k (I believe now it has hit 1 million) and is one of the FIRST non FF titles to do so this generation.   That is over 24 million dollars in revenue as well.


----------



## Akira (Jul 14, 2008)

Jotun said:


> The ppl who were demoing RE5 ruined the experience for me. The co op is gonna be fun thats all I know.
> 
> Fallout 3 had a real slow introduction demo, I bet it will be better when you play it.
> 
> ...



I didn't mean no one would buy it, just that I don't think it will sell as well on 360 as it will on PS3.


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> And what other related games have that chance? The more popular PS3 games have heavy backing BY Sony, not even to mention, they are all owned by Sony. God of War, Little Big Planet, Killzone, etc. Besides, people can still buy a PS3 and buy whatever game they want along with others.* I find that people wane on systems for 1 sole exclusive game to be a bit fickle, if you ask me.* So yeah...
> 
> MGS4 is the only third party exception, but Sony has put enough stuff into the game to warrant that PS3 exclusivity. Just look at all of the product placement put into the game.


Touch?.

I bought the PS3 without knowing any games before. Simply because 360 was never a topic for me. Ever.

Microsoft is bugging me with Vista enough as it is, I don't need another product from them.


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 14, 2008)

And is it just me, or was their only one black enemy in the RE5 vid?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

Mmmm, it seems they are using the Crystal Engine on a MMO too  that sounds nice.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> And what other related games have that chance? The more popular PS3 games have heavy backing BY Sony, not even to mention, they are all owned by Sony. God of War, Little Big Planet, Killzone, etc. Besides, people can still buy a PS3 and buy whatever game they want along with others. I find that people wane on systems for 1 sole exclusive game to be a bit fickle, if you ask me. So yeah...
> 
> MGS4 is the only third party exception, but Sony has put enough stuff into the game to warrant that PS3 exclusivity. Just look at all of the product placement put into the game.




Your right , but what's stopping new gamers or people waiting for FF13 from buying a 360 now. It's cheaper and has every game you get on PS3. The Sony Made games can just be counter by the Micro made games. Then you throw in Xbox's superior Online.  I'm a Nintendo guy ,but The Xbox sounds like a better deal.


----------



## Batman (Jul 14, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> And is it just me, or was their only one black enemy in the RE5 vid?



Nah there were quite a few. They just waited until they killed 3 white people before they showed the black zombies dying.


----------



## Akira (Jul 14, 2008)

Heh, it wasn't just you, I noticed that as well. Also, when  you ignore all the hype, Microsoft's heaviest hitter was a multi-platform move, and all their new exclusive franchises fucking suck apart from Gears. WTF is Lips?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 14, 2008)

RPgs do well on 360 what are you talking about? LO did well, Mass Effect did as well. Blue Dragon was kinda garbage and the others were kinda generic.


----------



## Akira (Jul 14, 2008)

I still feel like Sony has a bigger RPG playing userbase, that's all.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 14, 2008)

The FF board I know right now, is nuked with server lag. Mainly, because of fanboys who are bitching about it.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

GoW2 and Fable 2 were pretty well done announcements. Rockband2 exclusive on 360.

I fell asleep at the boring parts 



> I still feel like Sony has a bigger RPG playing userbase, that's all.



In Japan sure, and in the USA because of FF13. But it is no longer exclusive. The 360 library just keeps getting bigger.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's staying exclusive to the PS3 in Japan, which makes no difference anyway.


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> FFXIII has entered a shitstorm with it's budget



What's the story behind this?


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2008)

Sony haven't shown out all there cards. They wont reveal everything, the want some surprises for E3 and Tokyo game show.

--

A question I wanna ask, you think M$ will have any more surprises for the Tokyo game show?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Your right , but what's stopping new gamers or people waiting for FF13 from buying a 360 now. It's cheaper and has every game you get on PS3. The Sony Made games can just be counter by the Micro made games. Then you throw in Xbox's superior Online.  I'm a Nintendo guy ,but The Xbox sounds like a better deal.


Are you forgetting MGS 4, arguably the best game released on a next-gen system, thus far? Furthermore, when you weigh the 360 against a console with built-in wifi, a blu-ray player and a free online service that's improving frequently, the PS3 doesn't sound so bad, does it?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

Mmm im just intrigued as nobody asked Kitase or Hashimoto about the release date yet. It seems the game will have different languages in Europe...mmmmm..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Man, this E3 sounds like more fail than last year's E3. And last year's E3 was absolute horse piss.


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2008)

I laugh if in turn, FF13 for 360 was coming out like 6 months after PS3 one.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

> I still feel like Sony has a bigger RPG playing userbase, that's all.



Their last gen rpg user base was bigger. Much bigger. This all goes back to squatting on third party and getting your breakfast bought out from under you.

Genre fans inevitably go to where the genre ends up. I have to say it again: remember sega. Microsoft is running on sony like sony did on sega to get where they are in the industry in the first place. Fuck their userbase, it was never internal. You take away what the base wants, and they'll get abandoned just as fast.



> when you weigh the 360 against a console with built-in wifi, a blu-ray player and a free online service that's improving frequently, the PS3 doesn't sound so bad, does it?



It does when that's all extraneous and practically irrelevant to the _established_ base in question.

I recommend referring back to the og xbox, and the failure that it was.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Venom said:


> I laugh if in turn, FF13 for 360 was coming out like 6 months after PS3 one.





> Although no specific release date was confirmed, it was announced that the RPG will launch simultaneously on the Xbox 360 and PS3 in both the US and Europe.



Sony still hasn't made their money back have they?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

I must say, XBOX has a commanding lead in RPGs right now. So much so, I might buy a 360.


----------



## GsG (Jul 14, 2008)

Sony better show some awesome out of this world RPG (besides FFXIII :rolleyes) otherwise it'll be disappointing.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Their last gen rpg user base was bigger. Much bigger. This all goes back to squatting on third party and getting your breakfast bought out from under you.
> 
> Genre fans inevitably go to where the genre ends up. I have to say it again: remember sega. Microsoft is running on sony like sony did on sega to get where they are in the industry in the first place. Fuck their userbase, it was never internal. You take away what the base wants, and they'll get abandoned just as fast.
> 
> ...


The only reason to get a 360 instead of a PS3 is the price. I believe the "has better games" argument has faded because the PS3 has more promising titles to look forward too. So when it comes down to *price*, the PS3 is still the *better deal*. Case in point; my set up is far from my router, so the built-in wifi allows me to play online, without setting up some extended ethernet connection. Then, it's free for me to go online and so on. Do you see what I'm getting at?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm not a fanboy. I go where the games are. I stay with nintendo because they do so much internal. That's how, even when it's dark as hell for them, they keep their install. That's why it was a terrible, terrible strategy to sit on third party as heavily as sony did when someone with as much money and western influence as microsoft has punched into the game.

They had an entire generation to shift weight into internal development to protect themselves, but instead of that they just floated on assumptions about what they had.

I'm not discussing any "which is better" bullshit here. That's completely irrelevant to me; I'm in it for the games. I'm discussing marketing and strategy, and as far as I can tell, sony is ran by a room full of retards on self-propelled exercise bikes, who simply lack the physical and cognitive faculties necessary to take notes.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll still be buying Final Fantasy XIII for the PS3, regardless. It'd just seem weird to play an FF-series on a 360...despite that I played Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, you can't sell a console based on rpg's alone even though PS3 doesn't have good rpg's right now.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Well, you can't sell a console based on rpg's alone even though PS3 doesn't have good rpg's right now.



You could easily sell consoles on a FF game. Please tell me you are joking.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

OniTasku said:


> I'll still be buying Final Fantasy XIII for the PS3, regardless. It'd just seem weird to play an FF-series on a 360...despite that I played Lost Odyssey.



0_0 have you felt this way through FF 1- 6?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

I said rpg's general. You can't sell consoles on Tactical Espionage action games either, but you can on MGS


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I'm not a fanboy. I go where the games are. I stay with nintendo because they do so much internal.


How well are Nintendo catering for their hardcore gamers? Their recent and chart topping games are peripheral driven and tailored for casual gamers.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I said rpg's general. You can't sell consoles on Tactical Espionage action games either, but you can on MGS



Well honestly, MGS has not pushed that many consoles either 0_0


----------



## Quagles (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm kinda glad FFXIII will be coming to the 360, Cause I don't have a ps3 so ill be looking forward to it..

But in another way I'm disappointed in square, the last years and ever since the "no creativity" outburst and only to make stuff sells I feel like squarenix is going downhill.

I miss the times before 2000, Xenogears, Vagrant Story, Threads of Fate, Brave Fencer Musashi, Einhander, great games and not just remakes that keep popping everywhere and milking money of the FF name :/ Give them their creativity back and maybe we'll see something original again from them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Granted, a console cannot sell on RPGs alone (although it can), but the PS3 doesn't have many good games period. Not factoring in RPGs (although those are the only games that are good).


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> What can anyone say.



I don't really care to be honest. I was just doing the fanboy reaction for lulz.

I'll still get the PS3 version regardless.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

I thought this was funny

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TheWon (Jul 14, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Are you forgetting MGS 4, arguably the best game released on a next-gen system, thus far? Furthermore, when you weigh the 360 against a console with built-in wifi, a blu-ray player and a free online service that's improving frequently, the PS3 doesn't sound so bad, does it?




Your right and I agree that MG4 is excellent, but how many systems did it move. The PS3 didn't over take the Wii in Japan that week. I not' sure what it did here yet. Also You can buy a 360 and get everything you mention for the price of a 80 Gig PS3. The only version worth having.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Also You can buy a 360 and get everything you mention for the price of a 80 Gig PS3. The only version worth having.


So why is it a no-brainer to buy a 360, when the PS3 is RRoD free and you don't have to plug-in multiple accessories? The PS3 gets no love on here lol. I don't care if I look like a fanboy, I'm speaking the truth.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

> The only reason to get a 360 instead of a PS3 is the price. I believe the "has better games" argument has faded.


How so, even slightly? Since when did metal gear outweigh a library? It's heavy, sure, but not immovable. Without more to stack, I'm not seeing the scales tilt.



> So when it comes down to *price*, the PS3 is still the better deal when all other things are included. For example, my set up is far from my router, so the built-in wifi allows me to play online, without setting up some extended ethernet connection. Then, it's free for me to go online and so on. Do you see what I'm getting at?


The install base doesn't give a flying fuck about that? Do you see what I'm getting at?

The base that aims at is a base external to core gamers, and one that M$ picked up with the original box, who have since converted as they're generally retarded shiny pseudo-geeks who got addicted to mountain dew and halo in the span of a week and incidentally have absolutely nothing at all to do with the core 'third party base' that sony no longer controls.

Sony has neither the marketing skills nor the influence to take that base M$ took the heads of with the original box. Sure, it sold like shit, and had shit games, but it was a great decision on microsoft's part to go in like  they did. Once you've established and converted that non-existing base, you leave sony scrambling to compete for it. And while they're slamming their heads into your money and influence, you walk in and steal their fucking core install base and leave them drowning in a fucking puddle of their own presumption.

The things sony sports to appeal to them are generally superior. I can't/won't argue with that. That's not the problem though - that's M$'s install base from last gen. They didn't buy that base's loyalty with games [obviously], but they did gain their loyalty [and their retarded addiction to pop-gaming]. They own them in the department you are trying to make sony's case in. They matador'd sony with a fucking concrete wall behind that red flag.



> How well are Nintendo catering for their hardcore gamers. The majority of their games are peripheral driven and are garnered to casual gamers.


Nintendo's built-in base has been small for a long time. The difference is that they support their core internally. They keep pumping out sequels from the nintendo factory and they'll never, ever lose that base. Their internal is too strong. That protection is why it's important not to do what sony did, and sega did before them, and sit too heavily on third party.

While they hold onto this small core [the one that let them carry on through the general failures of the 64 and the cube, mind you], they are reaching out to a new base. Like M$ walked in and took the shiny pseudo-geeks and built themselves an external support machine, nintendo is now doing with the casuals on the wii. And the ds before and still. The bases should not be confused, or taken for granted.

I'm not saying that nintendo has that traditional third party core either.
 They don't. They haven't for a long time. What they have is safer - an internal core. That means they can drive a console on peripherals and gimmicks to move units and still keep their core, because they never relied on the third party base in the first place. NIntendo fans now are not getting anything different from the interrnal than they have in the last two generations. The only difference is that instead of sitting on it, now nintendo is building a nest to hold it in from a new base.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

You can now see the new FFXIII trailer at gametrailers.com looks soooooo nice. i want to play it


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> How so, even slightly? Since when did metal gear outweigh a library? It's heavy, sure, but not immovable. Without more to stack, I'm not seeing the scales tilt.


There are few noteworthy exclusives on either console. With multi-platform games such as GTA 4 and COD 4 being the big sellers and Bioshock crossing over, it's hard to say that the 360 has better games. But that might be because I think Halo sucks. Microsoft have released the majority of their big exclusives already and that's why they're buying what were originally PS3's exclusives (DMC 4, GTA 4, FFXIII). Yes, it's a good strategy, but why does that make the 360 the only console to get? My arguments are only countering those saying that there is no reason to buy a PS3. It's as fanboy-ish as me going on and on about the PS3.

Sony's faults are failing to capitalise on online gaming from launch and sitting idly while their exclusives are lost. With that said, E3 isn't over and I'm still happy with my PS3. It's not like I can't play FFXIII anymore..


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Your right and I agree that MG4 is excellent, but how many systems did it move. The PS3 didn't over take the Wii in Japan that week. I not' sure what it did here yet. Also You can buy a 360 and get everything you mention for the price of a 80 Gig PS3. The only version worth having.



Acutally it did over take the wii for that week.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

> There are few noteworthy exclusives on either console. With multi-platform games such as GTA 4 and COD 4 being the big sellers and Bioshock crossing over, it's hard to say that the 360 has better games. But that might be because I think Halo sucks. Microsoft have released the majority of their big exclusives already and that's why they're buying the PS3's exclusive. Good strategy yes, but why does that make the 360 is the console to get? My arguments are only countering those saying that there is no point in buying a PS3.
> 
> Sony's faults are failing to capitalise on online gaming from launch and sitting idly while their exclusives are lost. With that said, E3 isn't over and I'm still happy with my PS3. It's not like I can't play FFXIII anymore..


I can agree with this, generally. 

I'm saying sony fucked themselves, is all. I'll end up with a ps3 [after a price drop and a few more releases], but I'm not the mass base, either. They left their third party base to dry and tried to attack M$'s pseudo-geek base, rather than shoring up internally for when M$ inevitably bought the third party out from under them, and they missed the mark on all fronts. Mainly because they were shooting at all the wrong things.

The internals are going to be weak from both sides, relatively. With the third party field flat, and M$ owning the loyalty of their last gen base, sony's bet was shoring up against a tilted playing field by building up internally while they still had their amazingly strong base hanging off of their balls. Trap 'em inside while they're there. They didn't do it.

I think halo sucks, too. And GTA for that matter, but, eh. People already _have_ 360's, though. They're competing for new buyers, sure, but for ps3 to go anywhere it would have to get in on M$'s install in a big way, and I don't think it can. 

I think at this point the question is "why would you buy a ps3, when you already have a box?" Not why would you buy one. I don't think they can answer it strongly enough to make a big movement.


----------



## Akira (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone else also dissapointed in Fable 2? The graphics are seriously lacklustre, and it seems to play identically to the first one. The only aspects of the game I'm looking forward are the co-op and the dog. I wish Peter Molyneux would shut his fucking gob sometimes.


----------



## EthanHawkMan (Jul 14, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> So why is it a no-brainer to buy a 360, when the PS3 is RRoD free and you don't have to plug-in multiple accessories? The PS3 gets no love on here lol. I don't care if I look like a fanboy, I'm speaking the truth.



I agree. And I would add PS3 online service is for free and the PS3 is region free.

I am no fanboy either I do owe both consoles and do not regret getting a 360, but I have to say i favor my PS3.
But Sony messed up PS3´s release and now have to pay for it...


----------



## TheWon (Jul 14, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> So why is it a no-brainer to buy a 360, when the PS3 is RRoD free and you don't have to plug-in multiple accessories? The PS3 gets no love on here lol. I don't care if I look like a fanboy, I'm speaking the truth.



I don't want to sound like a 360 Fanboy Cuz I'm not. I have 3 Wiis and a PS3.
My PS3 was for the hope of really great japan only Anime games. I would have bought a 360 if they had that market.  I'm just looking at this a person who might buy a new system. If you just want games not all this HD and Blur ray stuff.

Now they are eguals in almost every way. The only difference is in house games. If you haven't bought a new system. Why wounldn't you buy a cheaper 360 now, or would you wait for a PS3 Price Drop.


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Now they are eguals in almost every way. The only difference is in house games. If you haven't bought a new system. Why wounldn't you buy a cheaper 360 now, or would you wait for a PS3 Price Drop.



B-cus the MGS bundle was a sweet deal. 

For $500 it gots me a:

a blu ray
DvD upscale
PS3, with backward compatibility
And gets to play my shit online for free
Plus not worry about Ethernet cables, since I can hook up to the router wireless 

Yeah Baby, sweeeeet.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> I don't want to sound like a 360 Fanboy Cuz I'm not. I have 3 Wiis and a PS3.
> My PS3 was for the hope of really great japan only Anime games. I would have bought a 360 if they had that market.  I'm just looking at this a person who might buy a new system. If you just want games not all this HD and Blur ray stuff.
> 
> Now they are eguals in almost every way. The only difference is in house games. If you haven't bought a new system. *Why wounldn't you buy a cheaper 360 now, or would you wait for a PS3 Price Drop.*


Bingo. That's why I said the price is the only factor leaning towards the Xbox 360.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Really though, Sony can't afford a price drop soon.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

Have you guys checked the 6 minute GoW2 trailer?? The game looks freakin' awesome and

*Spoiler*: __ 



 YOU CAN RIDE A BRUMAK!! HOLY CRAP!!


----------



## Akira (Jul 14, 2008)

This is slightly off topic, but could the guy doing MS's press conference say Xbox 360 any more times whilst still speaking in understandable english?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Have you guys checked the 6 minute GoW2 trailer?? The game looks freakin' awesome and
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Checked, it was awesome.  I wonder how Sony feels knowing that FFXIII will now be on the 360 as well, and is it just me or was Microsoft bragging on how it is getting all these exclusives that once belonged to Sony. How much money did they pay to get FFXIII and will Versus be coming to the 360 as well?


----------



## TheWon (Jul 14, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Bingo. That's why I said the price is the only factor leaning towards the Xbox 360.



Right so Price is going to help the 360 in overall sells. Meaning in the end Sony is going to be stuck in 3rd place this life span  More money lost! According to them they were going to win this hands down. Now they will be lucky to make any profit for the PS3 when the PS4 drops in 2012. With this Gen is looking bleak. Sony's going to advance their PS4 plans hoping to catch Micro when the Xbox 720. 

In the end getting hit by the same Meteor that killed Sega!


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

According to the Square press conference Versus is still a Ps3 exclusive....but i wonder for how long lol

2012 seems real soon for new consoles, this is more and more of a money race than actually getting good games that are fun to play


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

I doubt they paid much. They've got the install square wants to reach. That's payment enough.

Square's Q&A said vs13 is not going multi, but I don't believe that shit at all.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Checked, it was awesome.  I wonder how Sony feels knowing that FFXIII will now be on the 360 as well, and is it just me or was Microsoft bragging on how it is getting all these exclusives that once belonged to Sony. How much money did they pay to get FFXIII and will Versus be coming to the 360 as well?


I _think_ Versus is still an exclusive. Also, if you live in Japan, you won't be seeing FFXIII for the Xbox 360 in your stores.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jul 14, 2008)

Square Enix has big balls!


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Versus is an exclusive for the time being, but development was put on halt for the most part on it. Hell FF13 was an exclusive also. You'd have to be very naive to believe there is no chance of Versus also coming to the 360.

No one owns a 360 in Japan anyways, thats not a big deal. Microsoft has just started making profit anyways, while PS3 is still behind by alot.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Right so Price is going to help the 360 in overall sells. Meaning in the end Sony is going to be stuck in 3rd place this life span  More money lost! According to them they were going to win this hands down. Now they will be lucky to make any profit for the PS3 when the PS4 drops in 2012. With this Gen is looking bleak. Sony's going to advance their PS4 plans hoping to catch Micro when the Xbox 720.
> 
> In the end getting hit buy the same Meteor that killed Sega!



While it is that Sony will be lossing alot of money I don't think they'll meet Sega's fate since Sega was a small company while Sony is what, how many times bigger? They'll be fine except for the large bills the PS3 is raking in, the only consol that is really making a surplus to be used for a later consol is Nintendo, raking and saving $50 per unit, though this information was displayed some years ago.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

> In the end getting hit buy the same Meteor that killed Sega!


And how the hell did sony not see this coming? _They_ fucking did it to sega in the first place, for fuck's sake.

Sony has a lot more future surety than sega ever did though, as they aren't even nearly purely ran through the industry they're currently failing in. They have two or three more gens to hit back in, at least. If the trend continues, though, I wonder if they'll pull out after another big loss generation, or if they'll keep plugging away. We don't really know their character yet in this industry, as far as long term reaction to major setbacks go.

They did give up on the betamax and the minidisc though :X


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 0_0 have you felt this way through FF 1- 6?



Well, this generation (pretty much everyone 21 and under) grew up with FF on Playstation. Your statement's like saying MGS fans wouldn't feel strange playing it on a Wii because Metal Gear was on the NES. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Granted, a console cannot sell on RPGs alone (although it can), but the PS3 doesn't have many good games period. Not factoring in RPGs (although those are the only games that are good).



Have you not played Metal Gear Solid 4? Absolutely cracking game. 

And everyone takes pay-offs [Rockstar] if they can, regardless of whether it would be 'worth it' for the additional install-base or not. It was probably huge. 



			
				jodecideion said:
			
		

> Right so Price is going to help the 360 in overall sells. Meaning in the end Sony is going to be stuck in 3rd place this life span More money lost! According to them they were going to win this hands down. Now they will be lucky to make any profit for the PS3 when the PS4 drops in 2012. With this Gen is looking bleak. Sony's going to advance their PS4 plans hoping to catch Micro when the Xbox 720.
> 
> In the end getting hit buy the same Meteor that killed Sega!



lol


----------



## TheWon (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm not saying that they are or will go bankrupt. Even drop out of the Console business or stop working on PS3 stuff. I'm just saying that the Final Fantasy move was big one. It's going to hurt them more then you want to believe.

If Micro can get Final Fantasy. Then they can get anything else they want.  Kingdom Hearts, Zone of THe Ender, Etc Etc.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I _think_ Versus is still an exclusive. Also, if you live in Japan, you won't be seeing FFXIII for the Xbox 360 in your stores.


Of course not 360s don't sell in Japan.


Roronoa-zoro said:


> Square Enix has big balls!


Square Enix after more money.


Jotun said:


> Versus is an exclusive for the time being, but development was put on halt for the most part on it. Hell FF13 was an exclusive also. You'd have to be very naive to believe there is no chance of Versus also coming to the 360.
> 
> No one owns a 360 in Japan anyways, thats not a big deal. Microsoft has just started making profit anyways, while PS3 is still behind by alot.


I wouldn't hold my breath if I see Versus on the 360 as well, as you've said FFXIII was supposedly an exclusive and look what happened, no doubt Microsoft is attempting to go two for two here.


jodecideion said:


> I'm not saying that they are or will go bankrupt. Even drop out of the Console business or stop working on PS3 stuff. I'm just saying that the Final Fantasy move was big one. It's going to hurt them more then you want to believe.
> 
> If Micro can get Final Fantasy. Then they can get anything else they want.  Kingdom Hearts, Zone of THe Ender, Etc Etc.



And when that happens no doubt the company will be sweating bullets.


----------



## Akira (Jul 14, 2008)

I think a lot of people are jumping the gun here. Such arguments should be for after E3 and this year's Tokyo gameshow, and seeing people claiming Sony are fucked before their press conference has started is silly. We don't know anything about what Sony has cooking up, so all these arguments are a little pointless.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone know if there's a live stream of EA's press conference? I'm interested in seeing Spore stuff.

If FFXIII is going to 360, maybe it'll come out on the PC too? I would still get a PS3 for the Naruto game, depending on how it turns out.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 14, 2008)

Final Fantasy XIII on 360 isn't a big deal really.  They didn't say anything about Final Fantasy Versus XIII going to 360 so that is still PS3 Exclusive.  Plus, if you own a PS3 already, just buy it for PS3 like me.  I own all 3 systems, still getting it for PS3 because I grew up playing FF on Sony's console and I have a feel for the controller.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 14, 2008)

Nevermind. I found it. It's streaming on G4TV.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I think a lot of people are jumping the gun here. Such arguments should be for after E3 and this year's Tokyo gameshow, and seeing people claiming Sony are fucked before their press conference has started is silly. We don't know anything about what Sony has cooking up, so all these arguments are a little pointless.



Well I won't personally Sony is screwed but I will say this they started off on the wrong foot and now they're paying for it, also development for PS3 games are expensive add that with their lack in sales, and Sony will continue to loss exclusives and this does not bode well for them at all.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I think a lot of people are jumping the gun here. Such arguments should be for after E3 and this year's Tokyo gameshow, and seeing people claiming Sony are fucked before their press conference has started is silly. We don't know anything about what Sony has cooking up, so all these arguments are a little pointless.




Your right but besides their games. What can the give us that will be like. OK Sony coming back with a vengeance.

Killzone: We know it's coming, and it better be as good as they bragging it to be.
Resistance 2, 
God of War is going to be the same game with way better graphics aka Ratchet and Clank.

OK on the 3rd Party side. Well all the games we have Micro has also, but they will some time exclusive DL addon. AKA Rock Band 2 on 360 first.
We got HOME , and Wii's weather and News Channel together. I forgot what it was called.

The only thing that would be a over the top announcement is Kingdom Hearts 3 or The Final Fantasy 7 Remake "Which I don't think is happen." The Tokyo Game SHow doesn't effect us anymore. Because most of their great anime licenses are here now. That's why we get a New OLd Naruto game instead of a Naruto Shippuden Game. When Bleach comes out the same thing.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Versus is an exclusive for the time being, but development was put on halt for the most part on it.



Nomura, mister beltnzippers man himself stated that was totally misinterpreted and no halt was ever made.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, tNomura's team is helping develop FFXIII but it's also working on Versus


----------



## Akira (Jul 14, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Your right but besides their games. What can the give us that will be like. OK Sony coming back with a vengeance.
> 
> Killzone: We know it's coming, and it better be as good as they bragging it to be.
> Resistance 2,
> ...



All I'm saying is, before these sort of discussions take place Sony should have their say instead of people automatically writing off the whole thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2008)

Bungie makes an announcement about Helljumpers: Death of the flood on Pstripes!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I think a lot of people are jumping the gun here. Such arguments should be for after E3 and this year's Tokyo gameshow, and seeing people claiming Sony are fucked before their press conference has started is silly. We don't know anything about what Sony has cooking up, so all these arguments are a little pointless.



no offense man..

but unless sony reveals tomorrow that the ps3 can materialize a woman that can suck your dick while you play.....

sony might as well give up.


----------



## Akira (Jul 14, 2008)

Sigh, I'm not saying Sony will definetly come out with a masterclass of killer titles and rape Microsoft and Nintendo, I just meant we should at least find out everything Sony has in the pipeline.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 14, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> no offense man..
> 
> but unless sony reveals tomorrow that the ps3 can materialize a woman that can suck your dick while you play.....
> 
> sony might as well give up.



OH NO HE DIDN'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: 

Real Talk! I feel Ya.
Things looking pretty Bad! I hope that huge crap don't show up.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 14, 2008)

I dunno, what if they announced something like Kingdom Hearts 3?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Sigh, I'm not saying Sony will definetly come out with a masterclass of killer titles and rape Microsoft and Nintendo, I just meant we should at least find out everything Sony has in the pipeline.



I just saw the conf. and my jaw dropped, all i did was thinking... WTF IS SONY DOING that these 3rd pt. companies are sharing beds.....

as soon as sony stopped dropping money hats... the battle was lost...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

@snake

you honestly think Kingdom hearts 3 is going on Ps3? disney has alot of influence on that game and I doubt you will see it on that console. If anything Its Wii bound.

But KH series is not that huge overall. Its big but not that big.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @snake
> 
> you honestly think Kingdom hearts 3 is going on Ps3? disney has alot of influence on that game and I doubt you will see it on that console. If anything Its wii bound.



Disney is just a licensee on the game... i doubt they call the shots on that...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> Disney is just a licensee on the game... i doubt they call the shots on that...



 From my understanding they  can put in where they want there characters to appear on or they can take them out of the game. 

Though not to sure on this, its been a while since I read up/ seen KH interviews. 

But seeing how disney is doing quite a bit with Nintendo, it would not surprise me.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 14, 2008)

so you're  saying that the ppl that buy hannah montana are the same that buys kingdom hearts???? 

that's so raven

kimposible

high school musical

????

just want to make sure


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Kami-Sama is still alive?! :S 

On topic, I wonder if they'll announce anything _good_ for the PC.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

who knows? I mean a few of my relatives buy kingdom hearts for there kids just on the fact it has disney characters 0_0 It does have a strong influence on the younger / teenager generation.   Of course this is just based on my experiences.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2008)

They didnt say that Star Ocean was xbox 360 exclusive... Im still hoping it will be on ps3.

And final fantasy 13 better not get more stuff on xbox.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2008)

Akuma said:


> They didnt say that Star Ocean was xbox 360 exclusive... Im still hoping it will be on ps3.



It isn't, it will just appear on that system first. Probably because SO3 did better out of Japan, given that Japan didn't get a good version of the game until a second release.

Of course, that "good" is still one of the worst JRPG's on the PS2, but it was playable. Unlike the original, first Japanese release.

Think about it, if the 360 is one of the worst selling things ever in Japan, and such a large series from S-E needs teh monies, they want it to sell in Japan. It won't sell on the 360 in Japan, because even overhyped Sakaguchi games really haven't created large ripples.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @snake
> 
> you honestly think Kingdom hearts 3 is going on Ps3? disney has alot of influence on that game and I doubt you will see it on that console. If anything Its Wii bound.
> 
> But KH series is not that huge overall. Its big but not that big.



KH3...Wii bound.....while I would be happy with that (only own a Wii), that would be one giant slap in the face to all the sony fanboys have been literally dying for a release date on the PS3. I don't think that'll happen.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kami-Sama is still alive?! :S
> 
> On topic, I wonder if they'll announce anything _good_ for the PC.



yes... still alive... was trying to get a life... but failed and came back...

they had the GFW thing like last week... nothing good there...


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

Another new trailer for RE5 and a Mirror's Edge trailer, that game looks damn nice, now i wonder about the story ?????


----------



## Batman (Jul 14, 2008)

About Mirror's edge. I'm glad that it's so vibrant and bright, and not gray, brown, or gray-brown like the majority of titles we've been seeing. It looks pretty damn stunning, but I wonder how you can play that game without getting vertigo.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh man Mirrors edge looks ace. I can not wait for it. Also saw halo wars and last remnant trailers, buying both day 1.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah last remnant looks really nice too. To bad there isnt a PS3 date yet


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh man Mirrors edge looks ace. I can not wait for it. Also saw halo wars and last remnant trailers, buying both day 1.



Mirror's Edge looks fantastic, especially with the colour choices they chose.
I'm not so sure about Halo Wars now that I saw a gameplay trailer of it (basically, I might not have the patience for a game like that, haha) though Last Remnant looks like it'll be somewhat fun.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2008)

Akuma said:


> And final fantasy 13 better not get more stuff on xbox.



Just wait for the JP only FF13 International Edition... which you can play on your PS3 with no region locks!!!


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 14, 2008)

International edition?  It's useless to me unless it has english text and subtitles


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

Waiting on that is about as pointless as waiting on SE canceling the FFXIII release xD


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2008)

For some reason IGN didn't show EA's conference or anything after that.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 14, 2008)

Editorial: Oh, No! Xbox Mii-60s Arrive
Microsoft pioneers innovative new avatars and channel system for Xbox 360. Wait a minute...
by Matt Casamassina 
July 14, 2008 - On Tuesday, Microsoft showcased at its E3 2008 press conference Xbox 360's new interface and avatar system. We think two or three people in the audience clapped. Really, we're not sure why more attendees weren't blown out of their seats and directly into outer space. This is pioneering stuff, people! Get this. The system's newly designed front end features heavy implementation of "avatars," or cartoony characters designed to look like caricatures of players. Are you reading what we're writing? Stop moving your eyes and soak it in. You'll be able to recreate yourself, albeit very stylized, in the game. Boom! That's how we do it in Vista Land, baby. But if that weren't enough to shake the very fabric of the universe, Microsoft had more revelations. Like a channels-esque interface for its system. And the ability to incorporate your Miis -- er, avatars -- into games. This is true innovation, folks. 

All right, so I'm laying it on a bit thick, but the Microsoft presentation really left me a little perplexed. I left the conference with the impression that the company has an identity crisis. If during this generation Nintendo has spread outward toward the casual sector, Microsoft has successfully hugged the hardcore demographic with successful franchises that really appeal to traditionalists. At the company's E3 2008 conference, we saw more efforts in that vein, like the gritty Fallout 3 and the beautiful Gears of War 2. Somehow, Xbox 360 owners even got Final Fantasy XIII on their system despite the fact that the console is drowning in Japan. But lodged between all of these revelations, we had to sit through an overly long dedication to a simplified experience -- a blatant attempt to Wii-ize the Xbox 360 interface and environment. A quick look around the message boards revealed that most 360 owners were not terribly impressed. Nauseated, yes. Impressed, no. 

It should come as no surprise that the new Mii-60s come from Rare, which has struggled to duplicate the success it had on Nintendo platforms ever since it was embraced into the Microsoft family. But I really think that the companies are trying to wear a shoe that may not necessarily fit. They're forcing their figurative feet in. Squeezing. Cramming, if need be. Microsoft made it a point to state that third-party games sell better on Xbox 360 than any other system, including Wii and PS3 combined. However, it neglected to mention that the majority of its big-sellers also carry Teen- and Mature-rated labels. It's exactly why 360 owners can't wait for the blood-soaked Fallout 3 and Gears 2 and yet couldn't care less about having an avatar party with friends. This coveted casual audience -- there's simply not much legitimate proof that it stretches beyond Wii. 

*To another point, I found myself perpetually amazed at all the rip-offs disguised as innovations in Microsoft's presentation. Avatars have been around forever, of course, but there's little point in denying that the Xbox Mii-60s are inspired directly by Nintendo's own. And what about Lips? SingStar, anyone? And what of the EyeToy-like You're in the Movies? If Microsoft thinks any of these titles will do well on its system, great. The more titles the merrier, I suppose. But these are hardly pioneering undertakings. *

All said and done, it was Fallout 3 and Gears 2 that left a lasting impression on me. The forced avatars and newly designed interface only left me shaking my head. 

*I don't know about you guys, but I felt just like this.*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

Am I the only one that doesn't give two tugs of a dead dog's cock about FF XIII?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2008)

Its just everyone laughing at sony's expense.

Im excited about FF13 probably its going to follow 12's battle system which I enjoyed more than most people.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't give two tugs of a dead dog's cock about FF XIII?



You already know the answer to that question, why ask


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't give two tugs of a dead dog's cock about FF XIII?


Only you and hitler.....

yeah...I called you a nazi


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

FF VII
FF VIII
FF X
FF X-2
FF XII


I think I have the right to be unimpressed. Plus the whole Squeenix thing of going "be original and get fired!" against their employees.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 14, 2008)

At this point, I kinda just want FF13 for the eye candy.  Assuming it delivers the visuals from that trailer, though looking at what killzone 2 is delivering, I bet it won't be as good as they say.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @snake
> 
> you honestly think Kingdom hearts 3 is going on Ps3? disney has alot of influence on that game and I doubt you will see it on that console. If anything Its Wii bound.
> 
> But KH series is not that huge overall. Its big but not that big.



I've no idea if it's going on the PS3, I'm only saying hypothetically it'd be a big announcement for Sony to make. I thought the series was really big in NA, don't know if it did too well in Europe. But I recall it doing similar numbers to recent Final Fantasy games. 

So is there a schedule somewhere for this event? Where can I watch it live?


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 14, 2008)

hey...does anyone know if they are going to have zombies in RE5?  or are they going to have those lame insect things from RE4?  I miss the zombies.


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't give two tugs of a dead dog's cock about FF XIII?


No, I don't like FF games at all either.



jodecideion said:


> *I don't know about you guys, but I felt just like this.*


Second.


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2008)

You can watch on ign.com.

Times are on original post, but they're not GMT.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2008)

Sony's conference is tomorrow, at 11:30 pacific time I believe. 
As for RE5 I really don't mind if it has zombies or not, but I'd prefer zombies over anything they else they have to offer.
And for FFXIII, I'm kind of surprised at it being on the 360, but it's not too big of a deal for me since it doesn't really matter to me what system it's on.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> by Matt Casamassina



Yeah, I don't even need to look for one SECOND and know it has to do with the Wii.

Am I correct? Does he mention the Wii and defend it's INNOVASHION?

Fucking CasamASSina.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

It's too convenient that his name sounds similar to Cause I'm an ass.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 14, 2008)

I just realized that the FFXIII think is kind of not a big deal. If you look at the 360's demographic in America then you'll see why sales for it might not be so hot. And if you look for the 360 demographic in Japan you might be looking for a while. All in all I don't think it's gonna move any units.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

Well that article was right(To some degree). Microsoft did basically rip off ideas and just put in there system. I did not hear no one clap in that audience, nor do I see fans going nuts about it. 

Read the article first before judging but I guess that's to much to ask.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, I have nothing wrong with him calling out MS for pulling that.

But I knew simply based on his name he would defend the Wii, given he is the worst person on IGN and clearly rides the Nintendo pole.

But we've gone over this every time I have seen his name.

Just let him stay in his Nintendo circle and just discuss that, so I don't have to acknowledge his presence.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Editorial: Oh, No! Xbox Mii-60s Arrive
> Microsoft pioneers innovative new avatars and channel system for Xbox 360. Wait a minute...
> by Matt Casamassina
> July 14, 2008 - On Tuesday, Microsoft showcased at its E3 2008 press conference Xbox 360's new interface and avatar system. We think two or three people in the audience clapped. Really, we're not sure why more attendees weren't blown out of their seats and directly into outer space. This is pioneering stuff, people! Get this. The system's newly designed front end features heavy implementation of "avatars," or cartoony characters designed to look like caricatures of players. Are you reading what we're writing? Stop moving your eyes and soak it in. You'll be able to recreate yourself, albeit very stylized, in the game. Boom! That's how we do it in Vista Land, baby. But if that weren't enough to shake the very fabric of the universe, Microsoft had more revelations. Like a channels-esque interface for its system. And the ability to incorporate your Miis -- er, avatars -- into games. This is true innovation, folks.
> ...



I completely agree with this. When I saw how Microsoft kept talking about "family fun" and saw how they literally made the entire 2nd half devoted to the casual gamer I was like, "Ok where did they find nintendo's script, the Xbox 360 has always been known for being hardcore not this casual gamer Nintendo immitation BS."


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2008)

New interface looks awesome IMO. Better then PS3 2.4 or whatever. and wii's online is a joke so yeah.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

Well Sony didn't want to have trouble brewing a new interface, that's why we got this PSP 2.0 lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> New interface looks awesome IMO. Better then PS3 2.4 or whatever. and wii's online is a joke so yeah.



It looks cool though the sight of HD Miis through me for a loop and no one should be surprised that the wii's online features are less than fantastic compared to the 360 but hey online gaming is what defines the 360 that and the hardcore games, and for what it's worth and considering how nintendo's went about it I'd say they did a pretty good job.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 14, 2008)

ChaochroX said:


> I just realized that the FFXIII think is kind of not a big deal. If you look at the 360's demographic in America then you'll see why sales for it might not be so hot. And if you look for the 360 demographic in Japan you might be looking for a while. All in all I don't think it's gonna move any units.



Who are the Demographic for the PS3? They same folks who buys 360s. The Wii is the only system that has extra people buying it. So it comes back to loyality and price.  If you a PS3 fanboy will you buy PS3 for FF13 if they don't drop the price of it. Or get a 360 and the same game. If PS3 doesn't do a Price Drop, and remember if you don't get the 80gig PS3. If not even worth it. The Elite is still cheaper.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 14, 2008)

lol wat


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 14, 2008)

Would be cool if it was real, but... macbook air anyone?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 15, 2008)

While I am quite excited that I'm able to buy Final Fantasy XIII for my Xbox, I must admit, this was unexpected and is especially something Sony should have tried their hardest to hold on to. I'm in awe, really, to me it's like Halo moving to the Nintendo Wii. Alright, perhaps not _that_ extreme, but still.


----------



## einuberninja (Jul 15, 2008)

Still, they specifically noted that Versus XIII would be a PS3 exclusive which is the more intriguing one to me anyway. 


...I still need to go get MGS4.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2008)

Lol...Is that a DS or a case for glasses?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2008)

einuberninja said:


> Still, they specifically noted that Versus XIII would be a PS3 exclusive which is the more intriguing one to me anyway.
> 
> 
> ...I still need to go get MGS4.


Are you really going to take their word for that? lol at this point nothing Square says is set in stone if you ask me.

@DS picture:
Old.


----------



## einuberninja (Jul 15, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Are you really going to take their word for that? lol at this point nothing Square says is set in stone if you ask me.
> 
> @DS picture:
> Old.



I'll take them for it. I'm never going to breakdown and buy a 360 because none of my friends in my circle whom I would potentially trade games with own one.  Even if somehow Versus ends up cross platform- it wouldn't upset me all that much, but it might kill that guy who was linked to above.

And we wouldn't want that.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

einuberninja said:


> I'll take them for it. I'm never going to breakdown and buy a 360 because none of my friends in my circle whom I would potentially trade games with own one.  Even if somehow Versus ends up cross platform- it wouldn't upset me all that much, but it might kill that guy who was linked to above.
> 
> And we wouldn't want that.



You sure sound like you would be bothered if 360 got versus also, which will eventually happen.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 15, 2008)

Now I'm hearing, and I HOPE this is just a rumor about the new Zelda they are making. Supposedly it is going to take place in the future. One change that I heard of is, that Epona is now a Motorcycle. Assuming this to be true they probably could get away with using a sword, but what Boomerang, Hookshot, Bombs, the Navi info character, etc...


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

where did you hear that?


----------



## einuberninja (Jul 15, 2008)

Jotun said:


> You sure sound like you would be bothered if 360 got versus also, which will eventually happen.



Nope, sure don't. Everyone does realize that the 360 release and will happen post the PS3 release isn't actually happening in Japan (from what I hear.) Its really not that big of a deal as all of these people who claim their lives are ending are making it up to be.

Like this guy:
Link removed


----------



## Comoesa2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Any info on SFIV?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

When is the Sony press conference? GMT please


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

7:30pm GMT.
5:00pm GMT for nintendo. [two and a half hours, yeah?]


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

So, Sony's conference is like...now?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

Still 2 hours and 20 minutes to go until Nintendo's press conference. Sony's is 4 hours and 50 minutes away [yeah, two and a half hours from each other]


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

^ What he said.

Might have failed at gmt, as I don't actually use it. Pacific US/Canada is -8 gmt, I thought. Sony is up at 11:30am pacific, in any case.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 15, 2008)

seems like il miss the nintendo conference for the first time in 3 years


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jul 15, 2008)

Can anyone explain how that 1 against 100 will work on the 360? I know how the gameshow works but what abute prices, adn stuff like that?


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

Nintendo starts at 5pm (GMT)
Sony 7.30 (GMT)

--

Dunno how 1/100 will work, they'll probably release more information on it soon.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh, I'm retarded. -8 =/= +8. How about that >_<


----------



## MS81 (Jul 15, 2008)

zombies on motorcycles!!!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

@MS81: You're referring to Zelda? Some dude on NeoGAF's mentioned something like that. A proper Zelda. I did not like TP. : /


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

I liked TP, but generically. It was no Majora's Mask, that's for sure. It was short, and lacked substance/depth. Made me sad as a comparison to proper zelda, but as a generic, I thought it was at least decent.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> @MS81: You're referring to Zelda? Some dude on NeoGAF's mentioned something like that. A proper Zelda. I did not like TP. : /



I'm pretty sure he's talking about RE5.


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm looking at IGN.com's Live Wire (E3) show. which is basically the thing they are using to stream the conference. There line up for July 15th says.

*9:00 am* Nintendo Press Conference
*11:30 am* Sony Press Conference
*2:00 pm *Resident Evil 5: See the latest chapter in Capcom's horror classic.
*2:30 pm* Fallout 3: Todd Howard demos the latest build of the game.
*3:00 pm *Brothers In Arms: Hell's Highway: Welcome to hell.
*3:30 pm *Killzone 2: Sony brings out the big guns.
*4:00 pm *Mirror's Edge: DICE redefines first-person gameplay.
*4:30 pm* Endwar: See voice activated strategy in action.
*5:00 pm* MotorStorm: Pacific Rift: Racing carnage goes tropical.
*5:30 pm* Gears of War II: Cliff Bleszinski shows off Epic's latest.

This is different to the original post and a few other websites I've seen. Has it been changed or what?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 15, 2008)

Roy said:


> I'm pretty sure he's talking about RE5.



yes I'am.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I liked TP, but generically. It was no Majora's Mask, that's for sure. It was short, and lacked substance/depth. Made me sad as a comparison to proper zelda, but as a generic, I thought it was at least *decent*.



I don't want decent when it's Zelda related, I want something phenomenal à la MM or OoT. MM is Nintendo's most outstanding achievement. I want MMs' superior successor. A last chapter in the series of utter brilliance, that is what I want.  





Roy said:


> I'm pretty sure he's talking about RE5.



Ah ha.


----------



## korican04 (Jul 15, 2008)

I might have to get a xbox 360, i have been debating wether or not to get that or a ps3. I have a wii and i'm bored to tears right now. I used to be a hardcore gamer but i've gotten a lot busier and just got a wii so my nephew can play with it when he visits. 

I was deadlocked on getting the ps3 mgs4 bundle for 500, but two days ago the 360 had a price reduction to 299 and now two more rpg's i'll be looking forward to are coming out on it. I'm still torn oh well, maybe i should just get both.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Ah ha.



did you see the zombies on motorcycles? In case you didn't heres the link.. (it's at the end of the trailer)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Awww. no Street Fighter IV or HD Remix? I thought tonight was Capcom's night. But all I see is RE5...

And didn't we already see RE5 and Fallout 3 yesterday?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

> I don't want decent when it's Zelda related, I want something phenomenal à la MM or OoT. MM is Nintendo's most outstanding achievement. I want MMs' superior successor. A last chapter in the series of utter brilliance, that is what I want.



Well yeah, that's what I want too. I liked it generically, but I sure as hell wasn't _satisfied_ with it.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

Never meant to imply you were. Well, here's to hoping, heh? 

And thanks for the trailer, Roy.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

Added live stream links to the first post.


*Live streams for the Nintendo and Sony Conferences today*:

G4 on your TV
[DLMURL="http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/press_conf_detail.aspx?pressconference_key=3"]G4TV.com[/DLMURL]
Gamespot
- only for them obviously...
IGN

Dunno if this one will be on today like yesterday, but it had a decent stream from the MS conference (not HD, blah blah).  Solid connection though.

Michi to You All (Boy Love version)


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm recording them on G4 and I can't wait for the conferences


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Me too!!!  
It's starting!!! X3


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

This bitch sucks too >_<

Why can't anyone afford a real spokesman?

Also, she has a monster/dinosaur neck...


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

What's with the gay announcer voice?


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 15, 2008)

Nintendo's conference already looks better than MS's yesterday xD, she's not very good, but I'm sure we'll get Reggie soon.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

Old hag. Do not want.


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

No one's interested in her snowboarding stories, they're probably scripted anyway.

 @ snowboarder faking a laugh


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 15, 2008)

Shaun White lol, pretty cool looking game.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm seriously annoyed at this woman. I was surprised to see Shaun White though lol.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh my god, Iwata is so fucking baller. Look at him just fucking walk up and be like "Sup bitches."


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 15, 2008)

Haha the audience is actually clapping today, goo Iwata!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL, bathroom scales.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Iwata is pretty slick, in his all black. Saying "I told you I was right, and look at you now..."


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow...Sean White was there...

I guess that lady was there to capture the family audience...


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

well ign and g4 have some difference... On Ign i was on the woman with pro snowboarder? now there's some guy talking... (on G4)


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

You guys are _asses_

Anyway, the snowboard game looks pretty fun. I won't be tryin' it, cuz I'm not fond of these gmes anymore, but it's certainly and obviously good idea.

It's nice to hear Iwata tell us that Nintendo isn't ignorant to the fact that some fans are less impresed than they expected.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 15, 2008)

Video game hardware sales have changed.


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

They should get fluent speakers for these things, no one cares if the guy's a big shot or not, they only care about how fluently they get the message across.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Iwata is fucking awesome. Nothing has been announced at all, and I'm still happy with what he's saying.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 15, 2008)

I haven't had any problem understanding him, Iwata is a good speaker so I think it's fine.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Iwata is a bad ass...
EDIT: ANIMAL CROSSING!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

Animal Crossing, sweet!

Oh shit VOICE CHAT!!!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

well to be fair about clapping, MS did make a business presentation rather than to it's fans... Products to approach the Casual content that Sony and Nintendo hold.
The FF it's to get a Populations that was not on their console...
and made rather pathetic presentations of their upcoming products... more to show off than to please the fans... all business...

 g4 stopped when was showing Animal crossing (must be only for me... with my luck...)


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

I feel Iwata resonated the justification of my Wii purchase back in '07. 

Immersion. New audience reached. Casual gaming. Pioneering new technologies in digital entertainment. Iwata's speech in a few keywords.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 15, 2008)

REGGIE OH SHI-

watch out he's gonna kill you.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

The new Animal Crossing looks great. It's awesome that their implementing online is such a way. And WiiSpeak is definately a plus, though it's still no headset. But Nintendo seems to be getting the point of online, finally.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Nah, g4 lost signal for me a couple of times too, but it's better now.

I like that conference mic a lot.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh shit Animal Crossing with Voice chat.

Reggie is on stage and looks pimp as usual.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 15, 2008)

Wii Speak!!!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Voice chat on the wii  Plus Reggie's on now


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 15, 2008)

Reggie is a badass speaker lol, he trumps everyone else.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

I knew DS sales were huge, but I didn't realize they were that huge.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Wii Speak 

and it's REGGIE!!!!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Reggie's just a badass in general. I'd bet money he'd easily beat the shit out of any other speaker at e3. Dude looks dangerous.


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

This wrestler guy is the best presenter yet.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

i don't know how could i forget how badass he is presenting...


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 15, 2008)

lmao, this Star Wars game looks like a joke.

I'll stick to SC4 kthx.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Clone wars looks pretty cool


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jul 15, 2008)

ANIMAL CROSSING FOR THE WII!!!!

wii microphone!!!!!

this is amazing


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 15, 2008)

MUST GET STAR WARS CLONE WARS 

And Call Of Duty Looked Pretty Cool Too


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

Reggie's looking confident. Me likes.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Aw, this bitch again.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Crap the lady is back on 

Call of duty!!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

bitch back...


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

This lady's voice makes me want to strangle the nearest person.


I hope they announce a new Zelda game =]


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Awww damn that woman is back...Reggie needs to kick her off the stage.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

once again, you guys are asses. 

SPORE ON DS???
Has that game even come out on PC yet?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Bitch Is back

Also where the heck is new wii games


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Spore DS <3


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 15, 2008)

GTA: CHINA TOWN WARS

OH SHI-

I finally get to kill the fucking Triads <3


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 15, 2008)

I Want Guitar Hero On Tour Decades 

OMG GTA ON DS


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 15, 2008)

Haha GTA DS. Awsome.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Spore for the DS!!  

Damn...I hate this bitch

WTF? GTA for the DS


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

GRAND THEFT AUTO?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

ffs why do they put her presenting GTA for DS? lol


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not a gta fan [well, not since they decided to remake III 17 times], but on ds... that might be fun to play :X


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow... GTA DS.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 15, 2008)

A MEXICAN RESTAURANT LOL.


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

-blows party fetti everywhere- YAY POKEMON ! ..

-_- .... When I heard pokemon I was hoping a new Red/Blue series.

Someone please kick her off the stage. Yes hunny, I'm looking for a Mexican restaurant in an airport.


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Is the G4 feed kinda laggy for you guys?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Lol GTA Chinatown for DS That's funny...


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Ds is going to have an agenda and GPS...


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

YES REGGIE IS BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Thought she was going to say "I'm even worse at cooking than I am at presenting" >_<

Huzzah, reggie's back.

I like new ds applications.... Could get nice. Instead of turning a iphone into a gaming system, turn a gaming system into an iphone =D


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Reggies Back!!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Laggy, like behind. It seems like it.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

This lady is too smily.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

yes badass is back


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Shit...she's still there


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Ahh Reggie, finally news about Motion Plus


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

when is the sony press conference?


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh boy, whats this ?
A puppy named Peach?
She phailed.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Woah.... WiiMotion plus looks incredible!


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Sony press conference is right after this one! 

Badass REGGIE'S PLAYIN!!!


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Haha, Reggie dissed that dog game.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 15, 2008)

I CANT WAIT FOR SONY


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

yes stab her please...


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Lol she can't even play the game well...


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Stupid Peach...ur owner is fail


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

This lady must be new seriously wtf, she seems ancy and retarted.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

New sword minigame cool


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 15, 2008)

Holy crap, wii motion plus is awesome!


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

Interesting samurai game, but she needs to fo. =\
Cami is going to get her butt WHOOPED.

WiiMotion is def nice.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 15, 2008)

WII SWORD BATTLING HOLY SHIT


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

HAHA. The Regginator xD


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

The reginator!!  
Haha she got owned!!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Friggin SWORD FIGHTIING. That looks plain great.

DAH REGINATAAAHHHH!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

That was scripted, no way she could ever beat Reggie.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

He stood there and let her hit him to promote the women in gaming approach? xD


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> He stood there and let her hit him to promote the women in gaming approach? xD


Lol...probably


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> He stood there and let her hit him to promote the women in gaming approach? xD



obviously...


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

i must be like a minute behind you guys because you guys are talking about stuff before I see it on the ign feed lol.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Reggie was being nice and let her win. I mean he's the fucking Regginator he doesn't lose


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Huh? Drums...without the drums


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!! DRUM SET PLAYING!?!?!?!?


----------



## Akira (Jul 15, 2008)

This Drumming game looks pretty badass, and you only need a Wiimote+Nunchuk, which is a definite bonus.


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

My head is starting to hurt.

I was expecting something else.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 15, 2008)

HOLY...

MUST BUY WII MUSIC.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Sax...without the Sax?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Miyamato rocks the sax, baby.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

drum could have been a little better....


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Wii Music...must BUY!!!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Miyamato doesn't need to impress you with fancy English words


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Where was that new hardcore IP that nintendo promised


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

This music thing is pretty legit, Miyamoto is really good at that Sax


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jul 15, 2008)

And the most dissappionting E3 goes to....NINTENDO!

Im not going to buy anything they have shown and I love Nintendo.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

@SPOT: According to him, he's not.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Shit, a hint at new f-zero? Nintendo is a bunch of sneaky fucks...


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 15, 2008)

Was kinda hoping they'd announce a new F-Zero or Starfox for the Wii, but some of this other stuff seems pretty cool.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Shirker said:


> @SPOT: According to him, he's not.



Yeah, he tricked us!

And wow, they snuck that F-Zero shit in there.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 15, 2008)

Roby Drums? Seriously? XD


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL @ COWBELL REFERENCE.

NEED MOAR COWBELL!!


----------



## Akira (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL, the Mario theme sounds awful..


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Miyamato gets the cowbell!!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

ahahahah mario


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG...that was horrible... 

But I guess it's better than them actually playing the real instruments


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Chick can't play mirimbas worth sh--


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 15, 2008)

This is pure cheese..


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

This makes me laugh and hurt my soul.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Dissapointing performance... needed more Cowbell


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Bitch again.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Did she just verbally own Reg? I'm LOLing right now


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 15, 2008)

Haha all of these will be a lot of fun to try out, I really can't wait.


----------



## Akira (Jul 15, 2008)

All things considered, that conference pretty much sucked.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

That's it!!  
I want more!! 

...that suxs...can't wait for Sony's Press conference!!!


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 15, 2008)

Solid presentation overall but nothing that blew my socks off or even suprised me a little (apart from the GTA thing).

I don't hold much hope for the Sony conference but will watch for the lulz anyway.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

Well thats it for the Nintendo Press Conference.

No jaw dropping announcements but still a good conference, definitely didn't get put to sleep like I did during the Microsoft Press Conference.

Edit:

Now waiting to see what Sony has in store.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Very impressive presentation. I'm not trying to look like a fanboy, but this friggin' blew me away. Guitar Hero, Wii Speak, motion plus, GTA, Wii Music, Animal Crossing. I was hoping they'd show us a new channel or something, though. Ah, well...


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jul 15, 2008)

OMGGGG

Wii music... the drums looks so awesome.. i can't wait to play


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

hopefully sony is better,


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow, so no Kid Icarus Title revealed or anything.  Nintendo just talked about how they were better and revealed one accessory we knew beforehand and a new one that comes with a game I don't really care much about.  

Disappointment for me this year, I hope next year brings some surprises.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

That was a casual fest there where cool games just nothing really hard core.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 15, 2008)

Overall a solid presentation, everything looked exciting and fun. No huge announcements, but at least nothing looked bad, or ripped off


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 15, 2008)

wow nintendo's conference sucked hard


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2008)

Way to fail 2 years in a row at E3, Nintendo.

NOTHING good was shown. At all.

Oh well, at least Sony will probably do ONE thing awesome. All Nintendo had was Reggie's fucking owning.

Too bad that's not a game, huh?

Fucking shitty DS and non-games.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2008)

Holy crap...

They just went lower than my lowest expectations...


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

There was nothing really amazing or  special to the point that it was jaw dropping, but most of the things they showcased here today looked pretty fun and entertaining. Good party games to play with your friends, which is one of my favorite way to play games, so I have to same I'm pleased with the way this conference went.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

I would hope they'll announce something more for the hardcore gamers later on today or something along those lines, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Akira (Jul 15, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Very impressive presentation. I'm not trying to look like a fanboy, but this friggin' blew me away. Guitar Hero, Wii Speak, motion plus, GTA, Wii Music, Animal Crossing. I was hoping they'd show us a new channel or something, though. Ah, well...



I found it a little dissapointing that their 3 new games were Clone Wars, Rayman and CoD5. I was expecting something a lot better all things considered. Also, whilst Wiimusic seems cool, the actual application pretty much fell flat on it's face, and I ended up hearing a shitty screwed up rendition of the Mario theme that sounded like four separate songs playing at once. The only aspect of the conference that I'm particularly looking forward to is Motion plus (ironically), since the swordfighting game looked great fun.


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Way to fail 2 years in a row at E3, Nintendo.
> 
> NOTHING good was shown. At all.
> 
> ...





Stumpy said:


> Holy crap...
> 
> They just went lower than my lowest expectations...



To be fair, Nintendo probably never planned to appeal to the more dedicated gamers at all in the first place. So, technically they didn't fail.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

As a Nintendo fan... wow, that blew.  My expectations were pretty low to begin with, too.

Well, c'mon Triple!!!  Let Chad Daddy be the presenter.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 15, 2008)

nintendo once again proved that it says "fuck off veteran gamers here is a wall again but this time we are sexing the casual gamers" 

The only really interesting thing was GTA


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Livewire is a few mins behind G4 but at least the feed is smooth.

Well, Nintendo's show was pretty dull, I don't own any Nintendo consoles so I suspected as much.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

Animal crossing seems cool, but all in all the rest seems kinda boring.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2008)

Segan said:


> To be fair, Nintendo probably never planned to appeal to the more dedicated gamers at all in the first place. So, technically they didn't fail.


They very plainly stated in the middle of the conference that they want to appeal to casual AND "hardcore" yet all they did was appeal to casual.  The same shit they've been doing for a while now I guess -_-


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow. Thats it? I was on the phone and I was sitting there like why the f. did the conference stop? And then I realized, it was over. So no new Zelda and a bunch of party games.. Eh, definately not up to expectations. 

Sony is coming up soon! I can't wait to see if they release any tidbits of information on the FF series (Even though its not likely) and the Last Remnant. =]


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi I'm Jodecideion,
Yesterday I went pretty hard on Sony for losing FF13 to Microsoft. Being a Wii and PS3 owner, but a Nintendo Fanboy. I hope NIntendo would at least do something of me today. Maybe surprise me or reward me for be loyal.

Well Talk about getting raped in the ass with no Vaseline. That was by far the worst piece of shit I have ever seen for a E3 conference. I was thinking about sucking my own ^$(&$, to pass the time. I couldn't get both heads to meet at my chest.

OH why Lord what Have I done! What have we done as Nintendo Fans do get treated like this. Nintendo does not give a darn about the people who kept them in the business.
At least Sega went out of business out of respect to their fans. By dieing the allowed their fans to move on to bigger and better things.

Let me find that gun so I can shoot myself. I have 3 Wiis. What the hell am I going to do with them. Oh I forgot one Wii is just for stealing shit. Time to jack!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Hi I'm Jodecideion,
> Yesterday I went pretty hard on Sony for losing FF13 to Microsoft. Being a Wii and PS3, but a Nintendo Fanboy. I hope NIntendo would at least do something of me today. Maybe surprise me or reward me for be loyal.
> 
> Well Talk about getting raped in the ass with no Vaseline. That was by far the worst piece of shit I have ever seen for a E3 conference. I was thinking about sucking my own ^$(&$, to pass the time. I couldn't get both heads to meet at my chest.
> ...



Please make a ytmnd out of this.


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

Who was impressed with Nintendo's conference. I was very very disappointed.

--



> The only really interesting thing was GTA



That GTA will be like Vice City Stories/Liberty City Stories...... Garbage

--

Wii is the only system that has grown men looking like fools.


----------



## Dave (Jul 15, 2008)

i watched it all live
and wow what the fuck happened nintendo
the only thing that i got from that was that that woman had a long neck


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

i expect a business presentation from sony just like Microsoft...


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> They very plainly stated in the middle of the conference that they want to appeal to casual AND "hardcore" yet all they did was appeal to casual.  The same shit they've been doing for a while now I guess -_-


Glad I only said they never "planned" to do so. What they are saying or not saying is completely secondary here


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Reggie makes a good point. Iwata did say that the mario team and the zelda team were at work.

And I'm still suspicious of that f-zero sneak during wii music.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Sony's conference is in an hour right?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah.**


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> *I found it a little dissapointing that their 3 new games were Clone Wars, Rayman and CoD5. I was expecting something a lot better all things considered.* Also, whilst Wiimusic seems cool, the actual application pretty much fell flat on it's face, and I ended up hearing a shitty screwed up rendition of the Mario theme that sounded like four separate songs playing at once. The only aspect of the conference that I'm particularly looking forward to is Motion plus (ironically), since the swordfighting game looked great fun.



*Yeah, that was the only thing that pissed me off about the presentation. I was expecting they would show atleast one minor game at that time, but all three of those were just games that looked rentable a best. I was also really anxious for a new, more usuable channel for the Wii menu and we got nothing*.

Well, yeah, the hardcore gamers got shafted, I'll be honest about that, but I can't help but be pretty damn excited about the other stuff they're putting out. New implementations of the balance board, the awesome new Motion Plus was very cool. The Wii Music looked like it had some great potential (of course, I'm a music junky, so I'm biased.). We finally get a voice chat system, one that will allow for people to watch their mouths a bit. Animal crossing online _finally_. Nintendo taking a chance and snagging GTA for the DS

Sorry, I'm probably just optimistic, this presentation just made me much happier than Microsoft did.


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Dave said:


> the only thing that i got from that was that that woman had a long neck




.         .          .


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jul 15, 2008)

i don't get you all, the nintendo conf rocked

Animal Crossing

Pokemon

Clone wars

COD WaW

Rayman

Wii Sports Resort

GTA DS

Guitar hero DS with SHARING MUSIC

Wii Music - best music simulator so far.

Wii motion plus

What more megatons can you put in a conference???????


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't think anyone here was impressed by the Nintendo conference. 

Nintendo really need to stop ignoring the hardcore gamers.


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dave said:


> i watched it all live
> and wow what the fuck happened nintendo
> the only thing that i got from that was that that woman had a long neck



HAHA, Dave my man, that is some funny shiz. I should've put down the remote when I saw that woman. Her voice + crap E3 from Nintendo were a waste of time =|

How much for Sony, btw? Does anyone have the time?

edit: nvm, One hr to go =]


----------



## Akira (Jul 15, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Reggie makes a good point. Iwata did say that the mario team and the zelda team were at work.
> 
> And I'm still suspicious of that f-zero sneak during wii music.



Mario game= Super Mario Sluggers

Zelda game= Link's Crossbow Training 2

Both are clearly and completely aimed at the core demographic, of course.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 15, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Reggie makes a good point. Iwata did say that the mario team and the zelda team were at work.
> 
> And I'm still suspicious of that f-zero sneak during wii music.


How much time did they spend on Mario and Zelda compared to all of the peripheral games? What's new for the hardcore gamers? Will they be playing Mario and Zelda forever? It's just as I said yesterday, Nintendo are somewhat neglecting their hardcore fanbase and attending to the casual gamers. Loyalty has been thrown out of the window with most of these games companies, it's all about the money now.


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

They could have at least got some footage or a trailer for the new "mario" and "zelda". All they said was they were hard at work. I mean wtf not very reassuring.


----------



## Akira (Jul 15, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> How much time did they spend on Mario and Zelda compared to all of the peripheral games? What's new for the hardcore gamers? Will they be playing Mario and Zelda forever? It's just as I said yesterday, Nintendo are somewhat neglecting their hardcore fanbase and attending to the casual gamers. *Loyalty has been thrown out of the window with most of these games companies, it's all about the money now*.



I could argue with Hideo Kojima and MGS4, but with all that product placement he isn't exactly keeping it exclusive to PS3 out of charity.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

> Mario game= Super Mario Sluggers
> 
> Zelda game= Link's Crossbow Training 2



Those aren't the same teams, and the inference was beyond clear. I think you're pushing, for some reason.

I wish they had announced a new big core game too, but that's not a reason for intentionally  skewed arguments.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Dave said:


> i watched it all live
> and wow what the fuck happened nintendo
> the only thing that i got from that was that that woman had a long neck



is that real or is the shit photoshopped


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

That's real


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I could argue with Hideo Kojima and MGS4, but with all that product placement he isn't exactly keeping it exclusive to PS3 out of charity.



All I can do is to hope that Sony realizes they can't rely on the MSG franchise and start taking action and learn from Microsoft, how to land a low blow on the rivals...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 15, 2008)

With the exception of GTA DS and Star Wars Clone wars it was a bit weak, now lets see what Sony can do, but with the examples of Microsoft and Nintendo i dont expect something extraordinary!


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

The picture is photoshopped 

But her neck is long, but enough about her neck.

What you lot think of the Wii motion plus?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

the argument of "it's all about the money" is fuckin retarded... do you live in the same world? no money = death of a company... and they're all the same so don't use that argument to bash others...


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> That's real



your kidding  right?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Venom said:


> The picture is photoshopped
> 
> But her neck is long, but enough about her neck.
> 
> What you lot think of the Wii motion plus?



Cool but needs a Zelda anouncment with it.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

I think the WiiMotion Plus is pretty nice, but nothing spectacular. Considering they did only show it with Wii Sports I think there's probably a lot more that can be done with it though. I dunno though, I may just be over hyping it for myself.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Wii Music, Animal Crossing, Wii Motion Plus. Those are the only great things I can point out.


----------



## Akira (Jul 15, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Those aren't the same teams, and the inference was beyond clear. I think you're pushing, for some reason.
> 
> I wish they had announced a new big core game too, but that's not a reason for intentionally  skewed arguments.



I was only being sarcastic, I'm just really pissed off with Nintendo.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you.  I needed that.


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> the argument of "it's all about the money" is fuckin retarded... do you live in the same world? no money = death of a company... and they're all the same so don't use that argument to bash others...


No... Seems M$ do it a little different. They will just throw the cash at someone and expect them to jump.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 15, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> the argument of "it's all about the money" is fuckin retarded... do you live in the same world? no money = death of a company... and they're all the same so don't use that argument to bash others...


^Defensive. 

I didn't say they weren't all the same. I said "these gaming companies", meaning most, if not all of them. Even your fellow fanboys are "bashing".


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

vault023 said:


> your kidding  right?


Yea  
FFXIII trailer was badass!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

> I was only being sarcastic, I'm just really pissed off with Nintendo.


Well, fair enough.

I think maybe most people don't remember the 64 and the cube though. It's not like big core titles were all over the floor. Their internal is way bigger than sony or M$, but how much of the same lineup can they put out every generation as a good argument?

They're not pursuing the third party core, they bought into a new one. But they haven't leashed that core in ages, anyways. The only difference is that instead of the sparse lineup of the previous gens, populated almost solely by internal, they're pumping out to a new demographic as well. I don't really think the volume of their core production has changed, it's just not the only thing they're doing anymore.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> ^Defensive.
> 
> I didn't say they weren't all the same. I said "these gaming companies", meaning most, if not all of them. Even your fellow fanboys are "bashing".



i don't have a console... sorry try again...
For all i care Microsoft would leave console world and focus on Pc... but hey... but you've been accusing Ms a lot and talking all mighty about Sony like they're not in for the profit....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2008)

Segan said:


> To be fair, Nintendo probably never planned to appeal to the more dedicated gamers at all in the first place. So, technically they didn't fail.



When Reggie states hardcore gamers shouldn't feel left out because they have such SUPER titles like GTA DS and Animal Crossing Wii, that totally sums up the fail.

Hell, they could have even showed off games we already fucking knew about, like Wario Land: Shake. MS showed off games we've already seen, and it didn't hurt them at all.



Ninten-Boy said:


> i don't get you all, the nintendo conf rocked
> 
> Animal Crossing
> 
> ...



We'd like good games shown, not shitty casualfests and the best thing about the conference being an already known device for the Wii. Which won't even be out at all this year.

Yes, a motion sensing nub was Nintendo's highlight.

Then again, you think Castlevania: Sludgement is a good game. Everyone here laughs at that piece of garbage.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> Yea
> FFXIII trailer was badass!!



lol which moneybagssoft totally highjacked  

what desperation from M$


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 15, 2008)

in how much is sony?


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

also does that mean versus 13 is coming to xbox or what ?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

'bout 45 minutes, I think


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

> in how much is sony?



40 minutes.


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> in how much is sony?


~40mins, hope it'll be a bit better


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

The Wii is appealing to the market that makes them sell shit loads of consoles. As much as Wii music looked crap to me. I know numerous of families would love to play that at Xmas or thanks giving. And as someone stated above there all in it for the profit so they're gonna focus more on the games that make there console sell a lot.

But they said Zelda and Mario were in development so its not like the core games aren't coming. You just gotta wait for them.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 15, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> i don't have a console... sorry try again...
> For all i care Microsoft would leave console world and focus on Pc... but hey... but you've been accusing Ms a lot and talking all mighty about Sony like they're not in for the profit....


So all of the people that were accusing Sony yesterday are saints? Double standards eh. You just haven't seen me criticising Sony heavily because erm well.. their conference hasn't happened yet, genius! If it sucks, believe me, I'll be the first to bash them too. I'm not blind.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> So all of the people that were accusing Sony yesterday are saints? Double standard eh. You just haven't seen me criticising Sony heavily because erm well.. their conference hasn't happened yet! If it sucks, believe me, I'll be the first to bash them too. I'm not blind.



then maybe i misinterpreted...
i explained some pages back how i see MS presentation.. simple Business...
hell that's what E3 has transformed into...

My guess real Games presentations will come from the companies private shows or Tokyo event...


----------



## einuberninja (Jul 15, 2008)

vault023 said:


> also does that mean versus 13 is coming to xbox or what ?



Square says Versus is PS3 only.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

Sony has to steal the show this time around, usually their press conferences are insanely boring but hopefully this year won't be the same.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sony has to steal the show this time around, usually their press conferences are insanely boring but hopefully this year won't be the same.



They had the best show last year.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

einuberninja said:


> Square says Versus is PS3 only.



thats all i needed to hear


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Agreed. Sony should take the show this time around. MS was half ripping stuff off and half boring as heck and apparantly, Nintendo was a bust. *shrugs*

Might be hard to do because of MS stealing their shine, but hopefully, they'll show us somethin' awesome.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

seriously what else could sony announce that would be mind blowing that xbox hasnt already done? Ill just wait and see...


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> They had the best show last year.


Is that a good thing?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> They had the best show last year.



I may be confusing last years show with the year before it. :sweat


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2008)

Segan said:


> Is that a good thing?



Yes.

Sony actually had an upbeat show, MS had a very hit/miss show, and Nintendo just fucking failed.

Somehow, they failed even harder this year. No one was expecting that.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Here we go!!!  
Sony Press Conference!!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 15, 2008)

Even though 360 show was kinda boring...it still shits on what the Wii showed today. Hopefully the PS3 shows something good.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

> seriously what else could sony announce that would be mind blowing that xbox hasnt already done? Ill just wait and see...


New exclusives. They bring internals before more of their old base gets off the fence and they can tilt back a bit. I don't exactly think that'll happen though. I don't care about fucking killzone. We'll see, though.

Legend of Dragoon sequel? I'd go hungry for the rest of this check and go buy a ps3 right fucking now if they dropped something that impossible.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like Sony's starting... hmm, I thought it wasn't for another half hour. 

Well, time to see what the Playstation brand has to show us.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

I think the Micro conference sucked yesterday. THe only thing that saved it was FF13. Nintendo didn't even have a conference. We all just watched The Golden Girls for a hour. Then saw a really quick commercial for Animal Crossing in between it.
Sony need to show games, but more then that surprises.  New HotNess!!!!!!!!
God of War, Killzone, and Resistance is not going to count. We know they are coming. We need some straight underground Gangsta shit son!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

onimusha 5 plz


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sony actually had an upbeat show, MS had a very hit/miss show, and Nintendo just fucking failed.
> 
> Somehow, they failed even harder this year. No one was expecting that.


Hopefully they announce God of War 3 or another installment of Grandia.

Just something good, at least. And please, no gadgets anymore. At least don't let them be the major news...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

I can watch my roomie play a new onimusha. Hate the gameplay, sadly.

And they can bring back jean reno and not fucking sub his voice-overs like he can't fucking speak english =/

Onimusha pisses me off more than half the time. I liked the last one for the most part, though. Ans the first one. Didn't like playing them, but eh..

The chances of capcom staying exclusive are miniscule, though. I want some internals. New ip's, unexpected resurrections, etc.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I can watch my roomie play a new onimusha. Hate the gameplay, sadly.
> 
> And they can bring back jean reno and not fucking sub his voice-overs like he can't fucking speak english =/



thats what makes it so awesome the different gameplay and the story line


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

The only problem with showing new exclusives is that Microsoft has more exclusives to attempt to steal.


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

S P O T said:


> The only problem with showing new exclusives is that Microsoft has more exclusives to attempt to steal.


Exclusives that are made by Sony? Doubtful.

It's also highly doubtful that Sony is going to show any exclusives not made by themselves. Wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

S P O T said:


> The only problem with showing new exclusives is that Microsoft has more exclusives to attempt to steal.



such true words  

sony should start making their own games now they cant trust developers now


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

"Different" is not how I'd describe it. If I had, and had said it as simply as that, then I would have liked playing it. I don't mind different. I mind poor, unresponsive, inflexible controls. The story though, I can enjoy. That's why I watch my roomie play it :3

Heh. I've been preaching an internal development push for sony this whole time. Something besides god of war. That's not enough.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> "Different" is not how I'd describe it. If I had, and had said it as simply as that, then I would have liked playing it. I don't mind different. I mind poor, unresponsive, inflexible controls.
> 
> Heh. I've been preaching an internal development push for sony this whole time. Something besides god of war. That's not enough.



which onimusha did you watch because 1 and 2 where a bitch to control


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

> which onimusha did you watch because 1 and 2 where a bitch to control


All of them. I played them all too, here and there. The controls continue to get incrementally better now, but not good enough, by any stretch.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, I actually watched it twice.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> All of them. I played them all too, here and there. The controls continue to get incrementally better now, but not good enough, by any stretch.



try dawn of dreams its much better 

and can anyone gimme a link to the pree conference


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

Dunno what Nintendo were doing.

In 4 minutes it's Sony..... This Is Living.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

Keep me posted, I'm too important to actually watch this myself.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 15, 2008)

Roronoa Zoro vs Grimjoww and Ichigo

^ Sony conference on in a few mins.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 15, 2008)

wtf is that shooting


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

It's just sound from various games. Like I've heard quite a bit of sound effects from MGS4 there's probably others I just haven't played enough shooter games on the PS3 to really catch them.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

where are you watching?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

I was watching on IGN since I couldn't get anything on G4 to show up. I assume he was doing the same.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

g4 is still chatting...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 15, 2008)

ign live thingy


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

oh yeah i didn't notice the sounds... only see the PS image... yeah can't seem to find nothing on G4


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 15, 2008)

Argh, still no live feed on Screwattack..


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Nuttin on G4? Adam and co. is still chatting...


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

How long is the live stream going to delay? :/


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

I can't even get the chatting to pop up...

Edit: NVM now I got it on G4


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 15, 2008)

this will be my first sony conference in 4 years


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

yay video.

Forward your LiveWire with 8x to null the delay.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 15, 2008)

its on now


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

g4 it's on


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool start.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

HERE WE GO!!!!! 


Nice Intro


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

now pedobear...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome intro.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice intro  I wish I had Sony TVs that big.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> i don't get you all, the nintendo conf rocked
> 
> Animal Crossing *Sucked*
> 
> ...



Wii conference sucked, stop riding em so hard.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 15, 2008)

Seems Screwattack are having problems, since they're still displaying offline on their stickam.

Anyone got another link?


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Did he make some crappy joke about some dead guy?


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

My god...TVs are HUGE!!! 

I think he said a joke about a dead guy!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 15, 2008)

KRATOS!!!!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

He's much better than M$ and nintendo's opening speakers.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

[DLMURL]http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/press_conf_detail.aspx?pressconference_key=4[/DLMURL] G4, IGN's got it as well.

Is anyones sound on G4 fucking up when he talks? It's really annoying..


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

i'm watching on Gamespot now... ign lags a lot on me... and since g4 is down


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

link people


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

G4 is working for me


----------



## Dave (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL WHITE PIRATE SHIRT

silly man


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

My god...they're giving us a History Lesson...


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

usual talk about of the past... meh...


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

This guy sure as hell beats the nintendo's opening speaker. My god just thinking about her makes me cry.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

He's better than the intro announcers for Nintendo and MS



S P O T said:


> This guy sure as hell beats the nintendo's opening speaker. My god just thinking about her makes me cry.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

did he say vs rawr? 
most titles he says are multi platform but okay... they all do...


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

God the sound is horrible on G4 it keeps making this popping sound!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 15, 2008)

lawl they had fun making it lawl


----------



## Akira (Jul 15, 2008)

Fuck, Resistance 2 looks awesome.


----------



## Dave (Jul 15, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> He's better than the intro announcers for Nintendo and MS


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Scratch that, I realized I can watch it on actual G4, with much better sound and quality. 
Damn Resistance 2 looks pretty good...


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

Holy cow, is that Resistance 2?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Holy shit. What game is this, again?


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG!!!! RESISTANCE TWO!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Nintendo bitch was a neck monster.

Resistance 2's not for me. The boss looked cool, though.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Stop dissin' Chicago, bruh... 

...oh right... the game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 15, 2008)

2008 great year for PS3? lawl losing exclusives everywhere and 10 year consoles?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

something that sony does make it way better is the gameplay footage is probably recorded and then showed as video... much better to be impressive.. one big problem when i was watching this... it was giving me a feeling of too much script on that bigass monster ffs... it could have been more dynamic...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

> one big problem when i was watching this... it was giving me a feeling of too much script on that bigass monster ffs... it could have been more dynamic...



Yup. Looked cool, though >_<


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

That game looks freakin' EPIC!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh shit, he's pulling a console W.Bush :X

When historians look back....


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Little Big Planet!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Fuck, Resistance 2 looks awesome.



Speak on! Shit was hot!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

The pats aren't champions :X

I like Little Big Planet, though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

LBP presentation is awesome. 

That's how you do a conference.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Hah, Paul Pierce 

This presentation using LBP is a cool idea. Looks really nice too.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

now this is an interesting presentation... (even though talking about psp.. lol)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 15, 2008)

my video is abit delayed but resistance 2 looks win though the surrounding is badly detailed like the ground and walls


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Omg that was sooo Cute!!  
little guy was presenting...much better presenter than Giraffe lady


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

LBP makes stats look awesome!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

This is fun to watch!

Most original presentation award goes to Sony. Congrats.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2008)

Did they go for Massive Damage and RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDGE RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACER again this year?


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 15, 2008)

Haha wow, that was such an awesome way to do a presentation. I can't wait for LBP.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 15, 2008)

nope sony is doing it rite


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

A 130 titles coming to PS*2*? O_O


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2008)

PS2 is on its' last legs =/


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Less talking about social ps2 gaming....


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Lego Batman ps2 Bundle


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

OMFG LEGO BATMAN PS2 BUNDLE!!!

-__-


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

that was a good bundle? okay... i guess...


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 15, 2008)

PS2 snoozefest atm..


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

LEGO BATMAN BUNDLE PACKAGE!! FUCK YEAH!!! 

Great hopefully we'll see some more upgrades to PSN.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

link                    .


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

PS2 is still strong, guys. Sony would do best not to ignore that...


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

Man That LBP presentation was amazing.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Segan said:


> PS2 is still strong, guys. Sony would do best not to ignore that...



yeah obviously... but the bundle... that's not something you can be proud of and show it on E3...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2008)

PSN presentation is boring . . .


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

ffs link                     .


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL, Quest for Booty.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 15, 2008)

[DLMURL]http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/press_conf_detail.aspx?pressconference_key=4[/DLMURL]


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

More Ratchet and Clank. I don't think that's anythign to complain about.
The title is kind of funny though.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Ratcher and Clank looks pretty good...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Damn, announce God of War III and Kingdom Hearts III already.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

vault find it yourself you lazy fuck.


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> yeah obviously... but the bundle... that's not something you can be proud of and show it on E3...


Yeah, and I fear, this is a strong indication, that they have nothing on their plate as of now...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

Love the LBP presentation. And i love PS2...but stick to ps3 for awhile


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Haven't seen any really great stuff thus far... the RIIIIIDGE RACER panel was much funnier.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

NEW RATCHET. Fuck yeah.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2008)

Pixel Junk looks kind of cool.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Flower?!?!?!


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 15, 2008)

Arrrgh quest for booty!! Looks awesome.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

WHY THE FUCK IS THAT PIRATE BACK? HE DIED


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Insomniac games and LBP are the only things that have interested me so far.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

not gran turismo... i think i'll have to go to sleep a bit...


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Flower?


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

There are some interesting games on PSN...


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

lol Fat Princess looks awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

Fat princess, siren, and ratchet i all want.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

> Insomniac games and LBP are the only things that have interested me so far.



Yeah, I'm still just sitting on lbp, but I was already doing that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2008)

Nothing from Team ICO?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

it was worse than i expected wtf was that?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Automotive entertainment? Great, now I'm sleepy... And I'm not being a jerk, I'm actually tired...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Me either. And I'm even less interested in Gran Turismo tv >_<


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Akuma said:


> lol Fat Princess looks awesome



So true. 
Lots of those PSN games looked pretty fun. I'm kind of meh on Grand Turismo though.

Here's some information on Home now could be interesting.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm tired of fucking prologue, I want the real GT5!!!!!


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

S P O T said:


> So true.
> Lots of those PSN games looked pretty fun. I'm kind of meh on Grand Turismo though.
> 
> Here's some information on Home now could be interesting.



Shit I forgot that shooting game with the little guy and the jeep, that looked awesome to.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Akuma said:


> vault find it yourself you lazy fuck.



fuck you 

if yopu dont know i have already found it


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

Home once again looks awesome. Release date would be nice.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, PSH woke me up a bit. But I thought it was already out. 
Well, it does look stupid detailed, it's understandable I guess.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jul 15, 2008)

Your kidding....no God of War? Fuck me.


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow...that was PS Home?


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 15, 2008)

Gotta admit, the Playstation Network is looking really impressive.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 15, 2008)

I tried watching this.

Know what happened?!

I couldn't. Damn slow ass video.


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

Genesis said:


> I tried watching this.
> 
> Know what happened?!
> 
> I couldn't. Damn slow ass video.


convo thread


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

PS Home is looking pretty good so far


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Are you guys kidding me? Grand Turismo is fucking awesome.

Especially Gran Turismo TV sounds like it'd be a great add-on. Now if only I had PS3 and Prologue... I'd keep track of D1 and Super GT. Plus the GT-R. *drools*


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 15, 2008)

LoL, is that the sony's answer to Xbox360's Netflix?


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jul 15, 2008)

This got boring as hell real fast.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

omg legally blonde and the Bratz movies


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah i finding racing games the more boring shit ever... Hell the only one i really liked over the years was Carmageddon...

the guy talking about the store was boring.. meh stores in general bore me...


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Pretty nifty stuff they've got on the network, though my family and I will most likely never use it.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Sweet, PSP!!!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay now we're doing PSP, I really really want to just see PS3 now...


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

oh no now it's psp ...
more boring crap...


----------



## Silvers Rayleigh (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, screw the psp and bring on some of that PS3.


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

hm.. I was watching the Sony Conference upstairs and had to turn it off. I fell asleep. They haven't shown any mind blowing games except for Resistance 2. I was expecting a lot more. Of course, there is still 20 minutes left but they spent the whole hour so far talking about what they're going to do not what they're doing.

And to top it all off, Home isn't finished yet. =\

They need more intense footage rather than business stuff. Although, the new integration of movies on the PS3 definately caught my eye.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

psp is such a  bad system.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Resistance looks nice on the PSP.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't care about resistance... >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

Resistance for PSP = Win. Fuck hataz.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm kind of upset that they really haven't focused on their main system... Once they get done with the PSP hopefully the dedicate the rest of the show to PS3 cause I'm starting to get bored...


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

wait force unleashed is going to psp and not pc? die lucasarts...


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm liking the PSP presentation so far. Resistance for the PSP is pretty cool.


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

Patapon 2? Hmm...not bad.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Back to PS3!!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Valk... somethin' or other, looks pretty good. And my dad was freakin' out at the site of NBA Live.

"Now let's bring us back to PS3"

THANK GOOODDDD!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> wait force unleashed is going to psp and not pc? die lucasarts...


Chances are it's going to be a fucking mediocre game, anyway.

I just want a second Jedi Academy set in Old Republic days and new KotOR for PC. That's all. Lucas Arts can shove everything else up their ignorant and blind arses.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Finally PS3...
Such little time left and they choose to talk about DC Universe, dear god I hope it's absolutely amazing.

I really really don't care about this guys life story in Everquest....


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Huzzah, DCU-Online. Not a fan off mmo's, but I can roll around with lex, so... I'll probably try it.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow...he can do two one handed push ups


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 15, 2008)

What has Sony talked about? All I heard was rambling bullshit about sales.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Nani? DC Universe? Do tell.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 15, 2008)

Yay movies.

And DC


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

They really do have nothing else of _importance_ to show -facepalm-

IDFC ABOUT SUPERHEROS.

Enough of this pleasing kids with 3hr bs games, we need our hardcore games !


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

I _will_ conspire and scheme with the diabolical Lex Luthor to bring down superman, thank you >O


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice, DC universe


----------



## Hellion (Jul 15, 2008)

Jim Lee is a nerd


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

Blahblah, business business..
80gb for 400$? 
Damn, I should've waited 6 months and gained 40 more GBs..

Their profits really must suck.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I _will_ conspire and scheme with the diabolical Lex Luthor to bring down superman, thank you >O



You _really_ think they'll let you do that? =p

Besides, we both know you won't be playing the game. It's an MMO.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

400 buck 80gig... eh. That'll probably be enough of a crack for me to grab one when I'm bored and impulsive some random morning.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

DCUO looks pretty good. They need to clean up some stuff though. And I wonder how they're gonna work out the appearences of the main heroes and villans. really interesting concept.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

It's kind of sad they don't have anything notorious to show apart from Resistance 2.....


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

> ou _really_ think they'll let you do that? =p


I was quoting jim lee. He said "imagine conspiring and etc....". I said imagine, indeed.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

MADDEN 09!!!

Hope they get that one right. I hear they came close last time.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2008)

It's DC. They'd just retcon the shit outta ya.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

They can't retcon Red Son and Lex Luthor: Man of Steel. They're not canon >O


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

So what do you guys think..

Was this worse than Nintendo's conference or were they pretty equal in it?

I was very, VERY disappointed in this. 
AND, there was absolutely no talk of the FF's -sniffle-


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 15, 2008)

32 members and 7 guests viewing thread.

DCU looks so cool.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

I want to break out of Arkham Asylum along side Riddler, Joker, and Mr. Freeze. =O


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

I was actually _more_ impressed with Nintendo.

Other than Resistance and LBP, nothing else at all interested me.

EDIT*
Ending movie was pretty sweet, I must say


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 15, 2008)

Fuck..

That was more boring than the other two.

Highly, highly disappointed in this year's E3.

I actually think Microsoft did have the best conference this time around.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

Soul Caliber 4 


...Did I just see Naruto?


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

Duh, in the end, nothing really new.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

I WANT LBP NOW!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

At least tehre's a GoW3 trailer.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

God of war 3!!!!

LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

OH HO HO GOD OF WAR 3 FINALLY BITCHES


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Fuck..
> 
> That was more boring than the other two.
> 
> ...



Well, it did get the more talked about conference this year, but that was only cause of FFXIII. The hype around GoW2 is the same around Resistance 2


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

I saw a whole lot of stuff. _Including_ Naruto..

Whats this? 
Did they say a preview of God of War 3?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Zero gameplay in the trailer =/


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jul 15, 2008)

KRATOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

fuck yeah GOW3 trailer


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

They just voice-overed a shitty background. That was hardly a trailer.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

fuck no GOW3 just a fucking voice wtf


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

eh? Infamous? 

Looks like another Superhero game?
Nice GFX though, from the glimspes I saw


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

inFamous looks like it'll be really cool.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

lol God of War, who cares about gameplay you know what it looks like. its the same game.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

just for a small teaser of GoW3 you're going to say good about this all of the sudden? big lol


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 15, 2008)

Meh, I'm still more hyped up to Prototype.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

inFamous doesn't look bad. Not sure what this MAG thing is though.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

infamous looks really nice


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

> lol God of War, who cares about gameplay you know what it looks like. its the same game.



True, but I wanted to see something in-game. I like gow, but it's not a buyer title for me. I'll borrow it for the whole entire day worth of play I get out of it. Heh.


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

It's probably too soon for GoWIII to have gameplay at all...


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

When they said they had still one more title to go i thought about something incredible juicy left for the end....but i was mistaken it seems...


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

MAG: Massive Action Game... Most generic name EVA.

Sounds like a really awesome concept, though! Let's see how it looks


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

It sounds boring, to be honest.
Thats typical though if its all talk. When they say it'll deliver, I want to see.
..
Ah, heres some preview of it.. AH IT STOPPED ! -kicks gamespot-


----------



## Genesis (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought Sly dudes were out of action. Infamous looks tight though, see how it goes. God of War 3 is probably going to be great. I wanted something shocking instead of MAG though.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

> It's probably too soon for GoWIII to have gameplay at all...



I figured as much too.

What is this shit they're trying to pan off like it's not just a regular online shooter with more people and a big static setting?


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

teh end. 
...
Final Statements with it probably would sum up in one lovely word.

*Disappointment*


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 15, 2008)

It's over...That was better than Nintendo's conference for sure


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

same here....


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, that sucked. Not an exciting conference at all this year.

Every year I wait for an Legend of Dragoon resurrection. Every year I know it'll never happen. Every year I'm still sad.


----------



## nimbus16 (Jul 15, 2008)

The only thing that made it better though was God Of War 3 and an interesting sample of inFamous.

Atleast, in my opinion =]


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

MAG.... Looks.... AWESOME!! 

It sounds like great concept. I'm all about Co-op. Can't wait to see some actual gameplay.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought they did well.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 15, 2008)

Did they show anything about that Spy MMO they were going on about last year?


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 15, 2008)

Well there we go folks, tbh I think Sony won. I'm FAR from a Sony fanboy, but I think they had the best presentation, and best showcase of features and games overall.

Great job to them, and I can't wait to get my hands on some of these games.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 15, 2008)

I liked Microsoft's conference overall. They showed lived demo gameplay and best of all, PORTAL!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

MAG could be an interesting concept for a console...
Infamous gave me a deja vu feeling... (at first i was thinking it was heroes  with explosion in the city...)
GoW3 adds nothing to the presentation if you think about it....


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

fuck this, tahts all


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

Only marginally better. The whole thing lasted 1 hour and 35 minutes. A drag to watch. Some interesting news, but nothing shocking. The latter is what made Sony's E3 press conference a disappointment.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, Microsoft was the best and had the best surprises.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

Even though I hate xbox quite alot, I still think they did the best.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

They had the best presentation, and they certainly brought the quantity of games, but aside from some choice games, the whole thing was boring as all hell.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 15, 2008)

I have to say though I was very impressed by the tactic they did with little big planet.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 15, 2008)

This E3 kind of sucks hard. None of those press conferences gave me any indication that I should get a current gen console. Only thing I want is maybe a PSP and it seems like PS2 is still going strong with 130 titles. If they release all the newest games on PS2 and PS3 whats the point of buying a new system.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 15, 2008)

If they had announced a FF7 remake, this would've been great.

But wait, there's still SE to look forward to.

...



It's not happening, I know.

Anyways, so far, it's all been standard with this E3. A lot of the games that I'm looking forward to I already knew about for a while. I'm waiting for something new that looks great and racks up the anticipation.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 15, 2008)

the presentation was good but what they presented was meh

who the fuck cares about ps2?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2008)

MS won this E3, simply because of the FFXIII announcement. Sony was pretty good.

Let's just pretend Nintendo wasn't at E3. It's better that way.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

Lol, and there's TGS at the end of the summer...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 15, 2008)

Sony's conference wasn't all that great either. All they showed are something we've already known for past month. Although, live presentation with LBP was awesome.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 15, 2008)

FF13 to 360. That's like looking at a guy who is going out with a hot woman, and saying, "I have sex with her too."

A blow to Sony, a blow indeed.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

Well it turns out that none of the conferences this year were particularly great. 360 didn't have too many surprises. I mean FFXIII, but that's not a big deal since most of the people that were planning on buying FFXIII already owned a PS3.  Sony was more or less a disappointment. I mean God of War III is nice to know about, but they didn't really show us much. Little Big Planet looks awesome as usual, they didn't show us anything new with that. Not much new with home. Some nice new PSN updates, and Resistance 2, but I mean nothing REALLY REALLY special. I don't know who wins Microsoft or Sony, but neither one really did much for me. And Nintendo just doesn't get a mention...


----------



## Akira (Jul 15, 2008)

Sony=Microsoft>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Nintendo for the actual press conferences. Sony and Microsoft both bored me massively aside from smaller details and the less is said about the Nintendo conference the better.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

Minor Failed I give it to Micro. Sony conference didn't sucked, but really is anything new that makes you say. I'm glad I got a PS3 instead of. We all knew about God of War, Infamous,and Resistance 2. We didn't even get a new Killzone 2 trailer. Microsoft won just because of the FF13. The can match Sony Blow of Blow this year and it's still cheaper. 
Oh ya that new 399 40g+ 40g PS3. So I get a PS3 with no Backwards, Flash Card, and SACD support. Yeah! Come on now. Nintendo and Sony have it harder because the have to show off multi systems. Compared to just 1 from Microsoft, but there was not one thing that they showed. That you can find on 360. Metal Gear is already out. Micro made the biggest noise.  I'm not touching MAG untill i get real game footage. No CGI Killzone 2 Trailers!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

I may get mauled both verbally and, somehow, physically, for saying this, but I'd say Nintendo had the best presentation due to the fact that most of the stuff they showed looked fun and or useable.

MS did really good, though they bit styles like a 15-minute-o-fame rap artist. The FF13 announcement was sweet, but I don't even _remember_ half the stuff they showed us in terms of other games.

Sony failed aside for the LBP presentation and MAG. Resitance looked cool, but nothing really new.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> MS won this E3, simply because of the FFXIII announcement. Sony was pretty good.
> 
> Let's just pretend Nintendo wasn't at E3. It's better that way.


My sentiments.

All of them were boring most of the time. Not much new from Sony, aside from MAG, which I'm very interested in. They should have addressed Square Enix's announcement yesterday because the PS3 owners needed to be reassured that all of the games they bought the PS3 for specifically, won't be on the cheaper system anyway. We still don't know when Home is coming. The FFXIII announcement was the only big surprise this E3.


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

Sony's conference was good.

Microsoft dropped the biggest bomb.

Nintendo didn't turn up.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

WHat was that deal about PSN weather reports???


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

I learned three new things from e3 this year.

M$ bought FFXIII.
Spore DS
GTA DS


Oh. And Wii conference mic.

Terrible e3, all around.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Genesis said:


> FF13 to 360. That's like looking at a guy who is going out with a hot woman, and saying, "I have sex with her too."
> 
> A blow to Sony, a blow indeed.



more of a low blow if you ask me


----------



## Genesis (Jul 15, 2008)

Square Enix just isn't as loyal as Hideous.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

It doesn't matter anymore f it was a low blow, people just have to deal with it. The only thing that pisses me off was a lack of a release date lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 15, 2008)

sony had best conference

MAG is looking great

looks like I might use my PS3 once after all


----------



## Genesis (Jul 15, 2008)

Why couldn't they have bought MGS4 too? I wouldn't have to buy a PS3 at all then personally, as that's the one other game I really want on the system. Everything else, I can do without.

Twats do half a job. 

Maybe it'll happen in future though. I'm just waiting until Christmas to get a PS3 and maybe by then, MGS4 will somehow have been announced for the 360.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

moneybagssoft are so desperate


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

Funny how Microsoft's most noticeable thing wasn't bringing a brand new game, but getting a game already confirmed for the PS3.

--

That Little Big Planet presentation was super cool.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2008)

The only thing worth hearing in the entire Nintendo conference was the mikes other than that 

Microsoft had the biggest bomb with FFXIII as well the awesome presentation of GoWII.  Other than that I got bored and it seemed like a Nintendo press conference except less on the otrocity it actually was, and Sony had a good run especially using Little Big Planet.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Why couldn't they have bought MGS4 too? I wouldn't have to buy a PS3 at all then personally, as that's the one other game I really want on the system. Everything else, I can do without.
> 
> Twats do half a job.
> 
> Maybe it'll happen in future though. I'm just waiting until Christmas to get a PS3 and maybe by then, MGS4 will somehow have been announced for the 360.



because hideo is loyal unlike some twats


----------



## Vasp (Jul 15, 2008)

Genesis said:
			
		

> Square Enix just isn't as loyal as Hideous.



You can't blame SE though after the shitshow that was the PS2 HD that SE and Sony teamed up for. Followed by, like 2 months later, the slim PS2 that couldn't even use the HD and more or less Sony slapping SE in the face, SE going multi-platform isn't really surprising.


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

GOW3
Socom
MAG
Little Big Planet
Resistance 2
In Famous
DC Unizerse
Ratchet & Clank

Can't remember them all, were all shown which is good as exclusives is what separate the consoles.

--

You could see today Sony wanted to focus on the exclusives. Not much of a mention for Resident Evil, Fallout 3 Rock Band, Guitar Hero or Bioshock. 

They tried to make sure everyone knew what exclusives were coming to the PS3.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2008)

Vasp said:


> You can't blame SE though after the shitshow that was the PS2 HD that SE and Sony teamed up for. Followed by, like 2 months later, the slim PS2 that couldn't even use the HD and more or less Sony slapping SE in the face, SE going multi-platform isn't really surprising.



Plus this allows them to make money regardless which sells more in the US. (360 version due to installation base)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 15, 2008)

let the e3 gifs commence


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 15, 2008)

vault023 said:


> because hideo is loyal unlike some twats


LoL, who the fuck uses the word "loyal" in the world of Capitalism?


----------



## Id (Jul 15, 2008)

how long until the killzone conference?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2008)

vault023 said:


> because hideo is loyal unlike some twats



Its just video games.


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

Not sure when Killzone conference is.... think its in an hour or two.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 15, 2008)

I much prefer 'fucking genius' for Hideo Kojima.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

Orochi Warriors 2 woot xD


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 15, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I much prefer 'fucking genius' for Hideo Kojima.


I            concur.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought E3 was shit last year. But this year is even worse. Maybe one or two big surprises and that's it. Everything else was expected.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Venom said:


> Not sure when Killzone conference is.... think its in an hour or two.



dan personal kingdom come < the black album  but anyway 

killzone conference  fuck yeah, how long?


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

E3 is far from over:

*15th July*

*2:00 pm* Resident Evil 5: See the latest chapter in Capcom's horror classic.
*2:30 pm* Fallout 3: Todd Howard demos the latest build of the game.
*3:00 pm* Brothers In Arms: Hell's Highway: Welcome to hell.
*3:30 pm *Killzone 2: Sony brings out the big guns.
*4:00 pm* Mirror's Edge: DICE redefines first-person gameplay.
*4:30 pm* Endwar: See voice activated strategy in action.
*5:00 pm* MotorStorm: Pacific Rift: Racing carnage goes tropical.
*5:30 pm* Gears of War II: Cliff Bleszinski shows off Epic's latest.

*16th July*

*9:00 am *Tomb Raider Underworld: What's Lara been up to?
*9:30 am *Dragon Age: BioWare's latest epic.
*10:00 am* Prince of Persia: An artistic re-imagining of the classic.
*10:30 am* Spore: Lucy Bradshaw gives us a tour of the galaxy.
*11:00 am *Far Cry 2: Paradise is yours for the taking.
*11:30 am *The Agency: New territory in MMOs.
*12:00 pm *Halo Wars: Ensemble displays the evolution of Halo.
*12:30 pm *Fable 2: Peter Molyneux shows us the future of RPGs.
*1:00 pm *The Lord of the Rings: Conquest: Pandemic shows us their latest.
*1:30 pm *Mercenaries 2: Mercs is back.
*2:00 pm* Rock Band II: See the new band in action.
*2:30 pm* UFC 2009 Undisputed: THQ tackles a new form of combat.
*3:00 pm* Skate It: See the balance board in action.
*3:30 pm* DC Universe and Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe.
*4:00 pm* Rayman Raving Rabbids: Butt-powered action on the Wii.
*4:30 pm* TBA
*5:00 pm *Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3.
*5:30 pm *Crysis: Warhead: Crysis is back.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 15, 2008)

Fable 2 is finished.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

See what happens when you Take away Booth Babes. It turns E3  Gay! There is no women to impress so there is no reason to flex their muscles.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 15, 2008)

So I didn't watch any of them, but aside from the FF bomb I didn't hear anything particularly great from any of the three companies. Am I wrong? 

Hope TGS will be better.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

TGS usually is better, but they show some games that never come out of Japan lol. For the rest of E3 im looking forward to more RE and GoW2 and Tomb raider, i really enjoyed Legend and Anniversary.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 15, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> So I didn't watch any of them, but aside from the FF bomb I didn't hear anything particularly great from any of the three companies. Am I wrong?
> 
> Hope TGS will be better.


MAG has the potential to be the online game to rule them all. The trailer for it should be up soon, I'll send it to you on MSN.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

I see maybe 3 games on that list that are remotely interesting. Everything else is shit. Videogames suck.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

TGS gimme my fucking onimusha 5  nothing inbetween


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I see maybe 3 games on that list that are remotely interesting. Everything else is shit. Videogames suck.



I'm starting to feel the same way, and I been playing for 25 years!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> MAG has the potential to be the online game to rule them all. The trailer for it should be up soon, I'll send it to you on MSN.


MAG?? It wasn't a trailer.  It was a teaser.  We saw nothing but CG.  By that standard, any online game looks like the online game to "rule them all".


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

what's the point of exclusives again? (for gamers)

I think Sony had the best moments on the presentations... Their beginning was strong and Little planet for the usual  graph moment was very nice... but after that boring boring boring, the ending nothing too spectacular...
Nintendo was Nintendo tbh, Badass presenting is the strong point... and maybe the Animal Crossing
Microsoft was watchable... i can see what their goal was... and they did it... it was not made for gamers to be exited... unless they expected gamers to be exited to small fish... (except FF ofc...)

i think i'll give sony the best presentation... it was more solid in terms of show (the big screens, light, that sort of thing...) the presenter was a good one... too bad that PS2 and PSP took so much time but like i said in earlier posts E3 is now a Business presentation nothing more...


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 15, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> MAG?? It wasn't a trailer.  It was a teaser.  We saw nothing but CG.  By that standard, any online game looks like the online game to "rule them all".


How many online games are being called the best announcement of Sony's E3 conference? Snake asked if there was any other big news and I told him about Sony's keynote..


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> what's the point of exclusives again? (for gamers)
> 
> I think Sony had the best moments on the presentations... Their beginning was strong and Little planet for the usual  graph moment was very nice... but after that boring boring boring, the ending nothing too spectacular...
> Nintendo was Nintendo tbh, Badass presenting is the strong point... and maybe the Animal Crossing
> ...


MS gave us gamers more of what we want than anyone else.  *Gameplay* is always the winner for me.  I can forgive them of the atrocities in the mid presentation simply because I got to see games actually being played.  A megaton exclusive steal is nice too.

edit: I will say Sony's rep and just overall stage presentation was superior, but they didn't really have anything to present ;o


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

When's the next thing start? How many hours from now?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 15, 2008)

Was there anything on God of War then? And what was MAG, never heard of it ..


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> MS gave us gamers more of what we want than anyone else.  *Gameplay* is always the winner for me.  I can forgive them of the atrocities in the mid presentation simply because I got to see games actually being played.  A megaton exclusive steal is nice too.



Agreed! I don't have a 360, but I do know their games are real. I saw people playing them. No promises of things to come, or no games at all. I'm looking at you Nintendo and throw the bird!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> MAG has the potential to be the online game to rule them all. The trailer for it should be up soon, I'll send it to you on MSN.


I'll wait on judging it until after I see game play.


jodecideion said:


> I'm starting to feel the same way, and I been playing for 25 years!



This year's E3 wasn't very good was it.

-Sony had the best conference overall it just focused on the games.
-Microsoft had the surprise of the entire E3, and the conference was alright until they delved into the casual crap from there it was barely tollerable.
-Nintendo... I felt like strangling that woman everytime she was on stage besides the introduction of the mike, and surprising addition of GTA and Spore for the DS, along with the possibilities of what the motion plus could do for something like sword games, their entire conference was just crap imo.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> How many online games are being called the best announcement of Sony's E3 conference? Snake asked if there was any other big news and I told him about Sony's keynote..


Was just saying we have no reason to think positively or negatively about MAG yet so why bother giving it that kind of praise?



> Was there anything on God of War then?


Nope we got nothing (a CG trailer).



> When's the next thing start? How many hours from now?



RE5 is supposed to be on IGN right now but nothing is airing...
It's airing now


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> MS gave us gamers more of what we want than anyone else.  *Gameplay* is always the winner for me.  I can forgive them of the atrocities in the mid presentation simply because I got to see games actually being played.  A megaton exclusive steal is nice too.



i confess i can't remember half of the MS presentation i have terrible memory...
but they had pretty bad presenters..
and Duffy really ruined things for me...

yeah Gameplay is the most important thing for me too...
but the movie one i was not interesting at all....
and now i can't think of more examples


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 15, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Was there anything on God of War then? And what was MAG, never heard of it ..


Yeah, a *trailer*.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

batanga said:


> When's the next thing start? How many hours from now?



Well, if you have G4 like I do, it starts at 6PM Eastern. I'm guessing it is going to deal with Capcom since on the info when I'm highlighting it says "Street Fighter IV". And some Ubisoft too.

Activision is going to be late at night I think.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

i'm hoping we get some info on Heavy Rain... (the title from last year or 2006 E3)


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Livewire apparently had some technical difficulties... seems to work now.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 15, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> I'll wait on judging it until after I see game play.


So will I. I said 'potential' for a reason.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

RE5 looks sweet


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

I hate the "super shotgun", real shotguns don't kick people around like that... it's just stupid.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

batanga said:


> I hate the "super shotgun", real shotguns don't kick people around like that... it's just stupid.



close range with a shotgun you fly but not like that


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

Turn on G4. Ubisoft is on.

-edit-

Fallout 3 on LiveWire


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

Damn! Wii motion plus is going to kick some serious ass. I really hope red steel 2 uses it and a star wars game. I am really pumped for that.


animal Crossing, GTA DS?!?! , Wii motion plus, Madworld, and Call of Duty world at War makes me happy to have a Wii and DS!
______


I also have a 360 so these two systems combined really makes me happy. 


I REALLY LOVE 1 to 1 control, its about time!  1 to 1 control will make alot of fun gameplay elements.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> So will I. I said 'potential' for a reason.


True. 


Ssj3_Goku said:


> Damn! Wii motion plus is going to kick some serious ass. I really hope red steel 2 uses it and a star wars game. I am really pumped for that.
> 
> 
> animal Crossing, GTA DS?!?! , Wii motion plus, Madworld, and Call of Duty world at War makes me happy to have a Wii and DS!
> ...



Ubisoft better use it for Red Steel 2, the sword play will be that much more accurate, haven't heard anything new on Madworld, Call of Duty World at War looks good too so maybe I'll snag it. Here's hoping for seeing a demo of The Conduit too that is one game I plan on getting.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

fallout looks crap


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

vault023 said:


> fallout looks crap



It looks great to me, one thing I hate though, the pewpew sound of the laser gun... why must everyone use that kinda lame sound effect


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

batanga said:


> It looks great to me, one thing I hate though, the pewpew sound of the laser gun... why must everyone use that kinda lame sound effect



im not liking it, what is it about anyway and wtf with the creating your own character that dampens graphics


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

what the fuck is this shit on Ubisoft Presentation?


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

vault023 said:


> im not liking it, what is it about anyway and wtf with the creating your own character that dampens graphics


Someone decipher this plz...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

This guys is epic. He shows us that enough of this wow causal stuff and goes hardcore


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

i sure had a wrong idea of the new Prince of Persia... Gief...


----------



## MueTai (Jul 15, 2008)

Fable 2 looks so fucking awesome... UGH!

I can afford a 360 too, oh decisions, decisions...


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2008)

They showed a teaser of I Am Alive at the end of the Ubisoft presentation.



			
				Kotaku said:
			
		

> Michael McWhertor -  One more announcement...
> 
> Michael McWhertor -  Ubisoft is announcing a completely new brand that is "sure to shake up the industry"
> 
> ...


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> They showed a teaser of I Am Alive at the end of the Ubisoft presentation.



yeah i saw it... i think it said 6 days earlier... and it was very interesting


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2008)

vault023 said:


> im not liking it, what is it about anyway and wtf with the creating your own character that dampens graphics



But it helps you get into the game more.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

*I am Alive Trailer HD*

Awesome.


----------



## Id (Jul 15, 2008)

Killzone 2 on live stream


----------



## Starrk (Jul 15, 2008)

I caught the Sony Press Conference, and waiting for the Capcom one.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

I am Alive = Cloverfield


----------



## Batman (Jul 15, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> I caught the Sony Press Conference, and waiting for the Capcom one.



When is capcom?


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

ID - is the ign streaming thing working for you.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Pretty sure Capcom is in about 17 mins.


----------



## Id (Jul 15, 2008)

No it stalled for a minute.


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

Mine wont even get to that.

It's been saying "loading" for ages, I've refreshed and everything.


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Gears of War + Halo 3 = Killzone 2


----------



## Id (Jul 15, 2008)

No ign is no longer streaming their shit. Fuck


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

killzone looks nice


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

Killzone 2 wasn't very impressive D:

I think they could have done more in the art direction.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I am Alive = Cloverfield



Yeah...except you know the actual monster NOT being there


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

THE SMOKE


----------



## Id (Jul 15, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Killzone 2 wasn't very impressive D:
> 
> I think they could have done more in the art direction.



I love it, I have no graphical complains. I just hope the game play and online multiplier are well thought out and fun. ^__^.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone know where you can watch the Capcom live stream. G4 not showing it.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

Id said:


> I love it, I have no graphical complains. I just hope the game play and online multiplier are well thought out and fun. ^__^.



I like the way the gun fires and cover, but they could have pushed the graphics/art abit more. I am interested in how they will handle online play.

Mirror's Edge was very impressive.


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

Did they skip the Killzone 2 thing and go straight to Mirror's Edge


----------



## Id (Jul 15, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-uTnqYHZ-I[/YOUTUBE]

I lol, nerd rage at its best.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Anyone know where you can watch the Capcom live stream. G4 not showing it.



Apparently the conference is all fucked up atm.  Madness ensues.  Zombies.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

No they showed the Killzone 2 stuff, the demo wasn't exciting at all. They showed off some destrutible environments and that was all really.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

No wonder it's not on G4.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

From the 

4:49 PM: Finally. The line is moving. Should be in conference room momentarily.

Sounds like they took care of their zombie problem.  Off to play some DMC4 PC until then.


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

Jotun said:


> No they showed the Killzone 2 stuff, the demo wasn't exciting at all. They showed off some destrutible environments and that was all really.


KK, I still wanna see it so i can judge for myself.

*Waits for it to be uploaded*


----------



## Id (Jul 15, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I like the way the gun fires and cover, but they could have pushed the graphics/art abit more. I am interested in how they will handle online play.
> 
> Mirror's Edge was very impressive.



Maybe Killzone 2 could take place in diffrent terrains, similar to MGS4 (war torn city, jungle, military base etc...). More colors, more settings, more options etc...

It would help demonstrate, a more broad idea of how Killzone Universe is artistically envision, and show case what the PS3 is truly capable. 

I can see many fans lose interest in the heavy uses  of the shades off gray, War torn cities. (which is integrated in too many FPS shooters.)


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2008)

The first trailer of mirrors edge when you're running from the cops and delivering the package kind or reminded me of the beginning of Half-Life 2.... Just a little though.

Where can I watch the capcom press conference or do I have to read the live blog?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

[DLMURL]http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/press_conf_detail.aspx?pressconference_key=6[/DLMURL]

Well, the Capcom conference stream is up.  First thing they announced and what they are talking about now is the Lost Planet movie co-written by David Hayter (Solid Snake).


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 15, 2008)

I crapped my pants in a good way.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> [DLMURL]http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/press_conf_detail.aspx?pressconference_key=6[/DLMURL]
> 
> Well, the Capcom conference stream is up.  First thing they announced and what they are talking about now is the Lost Planet movie co-written by David Hayter (Solid Snake).



Lost planet the movie  Wow. 

Anyway stream is so fucked up so donkey keep us informed


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

Lol I always forget Hayter was the Guyver at some point...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

Not much is happening atm.  Inafune is pretty much talking about how they positioned Lost Planet to eventually become a Hollywood movie.  Just keep the really bad dialogue from the game out and make the mecha sequences fuck awesome.



> Lol I always forget Hayter was the Guyver at some point...



That makes him winsauce.  So weird when you look back at it. XD


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Id said:


> I lol, nerd rage at its best.



            .         .      .


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> [DLMURL]http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/press_conf_detail.aspx?pressconference_key=6[/DLMURL]
> 
> Well, the Capcom conference stream is up.  First thing they announced and what they are talking about now is the Lost Planet movie co-written by David Hayter (Solid Snake).


How you get the video, I'm on the page now but nothing has loaded.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Enter a nickname where it says to.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Not much is happening atm.  Inafune is pretty much talking about how they positioned Lost Planet to eventually become a Hollywood movie.  Just keep the really bad dialogue from the game out and make the mecha sequences fuck awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes him winsauce.  So weird when you look back at it. XD



I laughed when he was like, we know us Japanese are better at making mecha.


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Enter a nickname where it says to.



Works fine without doing that too though.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 15, 2008)

lol @ killzone 2

that looks nothing like what they promised.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG YES ENGRISH AT ITS FINEST.

ENGRISH RANGRUGE


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I laughed when he was like, we know us Japanese are better at making mecha.



This is fact.  Speaking of which, I might as well start building one of the kabillion gunplas I got at AX.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Venom said:


> Did they skip the Killzone 2 thing and go straight to Mirror's Edge



they didnt we all saw it


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Enter a nickname where it says to.


I done did that.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> This is fact.  Speaking of which, I might as well start building one of the kabillion gunplas I got at AX.



I know, thats why I laughed lol

They called the Street Fighter movie a successful endeavour.

All capcom games to be turned into movies?

Megaman Live action?


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

onimusha movie plz


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow, and that's it... Lost Planet Movie, nothing else.

WTF E3, WTF?


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

wtf is going on is that it is that the big E3 capcom


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

WTF the details at G4 LIE! Unless they took a bathroom break....


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

I am alive looked interesting. Mirror's Edge looks like one of the best games coming out of this year's E3, so far at least.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

vault023 said:


> onimusha movie plz



It's supposed to come out in 2009 but the shootings were postponed for some reason. Takeshi Kaneshiro will play Samanosuke.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

Didn't they say there would be more stuff later for capcom at the end?

We didn't even get to really hear Hayter >_>


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Athrum said:


> It's supposed to come out in 2009 but the shootings were postponed for some reason. Takeshi Kaneshiro will play Samanosuke.



i know but that movie was announced some 3 years ago starting to lose hope

and yeah takeshi kaneshiro playing samanosuke is the only logical way to go  hope it doesnt fail but having that set pieces of onimusha 3 intro as 1 of the fight scenes = epic


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2008)

So this summed up my general thoughts about this years e3 so far




> QUICK NOTE TO THOSE FUCKERS AT E3:
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO USE MY SYSTEM TO TALK TO MY FRIENDS.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

No way that's it? Didn't capcom have like a shitload of games to show?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> So this summed up my general thoughts about this years e3 so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn straight, QFFT.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 15, 2008)

Probably already posted but Bones next series Xamdou is exclusive to the PS3. 

Lucas wants money




PS3 wins next gen anime.


----------



## Munak (Jul 15, 2008)

What, no Jack Thompson?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

It's Activision time now. Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2, X-Men Origins:Wolverin, Transformers 2, Spider-Man Web of Shadows (someone is hogging the super-heroes) and the new CoD have been shown so far, I wonder if someone from Blizzard will make an appearance


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 15, 2008)

Next-Gen.Biz now known as Edge-Online.com has reviewed the Big 3’s E3 2008 Press Conference, and has rated and picked there winner.

*#1 Sony: 8/10*

“Tretton, I think, reminded us that Sony knows how to deliver good content, and we saw some games that are genuinely innovative and exciting, lead by LittleBigPlanet, Resistance 2, DC Universe Online (okay, we’ll give it the benefit of the doubt, for now), God of War III and the astonishing MAG.”

*#2 Microsoft: 7/10*

“What makes Microsoft look strong is a line-up of hardcore games for the near-future that includes Gears of War 2, Fable 2, Resident Evil 5 and Fallout 3. They all impressed the hell out of me during their presentations, although Peter Molyneux might want to take some tips from a kindly sales rep about the difference between features and benefits, and, although Bethesda’s Todd Howard was an excellent host, I didn’t think the Fallout 3 demo showed off the game’s exploration and communication RPGness sufficiently; and the music was plain irritating.”

*#3 Nintendo: 6/10*

In substance, I thought this was only a fair-to-middling presentation. Wii Music lacks the immediate impact of previous Nintendo E3 stars and doesn’t feel AAA. There was nothing of note from its character franchises (Pokemon bores me rigid). Animal Crossing will, of course, be huge. But it looks exactly as you’d expect an Animal Crossing Wii game to look. The sequel to Wii Sports was spiced up by the Wii MotionPlus gizmo thingy and represents an actual, bona fide innovation. Even so, it seemed like the biggest cheer of the day went to Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars, a DS third-party game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

Athrum said:


> It's Activision time now. Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2, X-Men Origins:Wolverin, Transformers 2, Spider-Man Web of Shadows (someone is hogging the super-heroes) and the new CoD have been shown so far, I wonder if someone from Blizzard will make an appearance



Marvel ua2 - Want
X-men Wolvie - maybe
Transformers 2 - I liked the first
Spider-man wos - Ace, can't wait for it.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 15, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Probably already posted but Bones next series Xamdou is exclusive to the PS3.
> 
> Lucas wants money
> 
> ...



That's going to be so awesome.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2008)

*Bungie announcement canceled by Microsoft*
*Manhunt *

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 15, 2008)

> aaron said...
> 
> its more likely imo that since sony and nintendo had such a poor showing this year ms decided to cancel the announcement and do it later in the year now. they already basically "won" e3.... they can now save it for some other show and have that be the big announcement.
> 
> i bet it was setup that way from the beginning.... only show it if they really needed it.



Oh boy.


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

New James Bond game which looks friggin awesome - 

I don't give a damn what anyone says, this games looks awesome to me. Definatley getting this one - Killzone 2 -


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Oh boy.


Oh wow I didn't read the comments, but I said some very similar stuff in teh 360 thread ;3  Not that they planned it that way, but it wouldn't be strange to me if they figured they just did well enough that they didn't need it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Probably already posted but Bones next series Xamdou is exclusive to the PS3.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Awesome sauce.  I wonder when it's going to be released.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Awesome sauce.  I wonder when it's going to be released.



Right now. heh
The Playstation Store video section launched with episode 1 available. Just got done watching it myself.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> Right now. heh
> The Playstation Store video section launched with episode 1 available. Just got done watching it myself.



So it's worth the $2.99 or $3.99 to rent?  I'm about to pull the trigger here!


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> So it's worth the $2.99 or $3.99 to rent?  I'm about to pull the trigger here!



I'd say yes, great animation and music, also it's Japanese with english subtitles. First episode, so the story is still up in the air.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2008)

Cool deal.  Just pulled the trigger.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

That new Spidey game looks real good.

Killzone 2 just lacks that extra something imo :/


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 16, 2008)

You can't really tell with FPS's [beforehand, what they'll turn out like] other than what it looks like - and it's definitely good-looking. But so was Haze of course. I'll probably be more interested in Resistance 2 when that comes out, unless it turns out to be a somewhat unexpected blinder.


----------



## Akira (Jul 16, 2008)

Jotun said:


> That new Spidey game looks real good.
> 
> Killzone 2 just lacks that extra something imo :/



I know what you mean, it seems to be lacking in varying level design. Still though, I'm definetly picking this up.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Killzone 2 just lacks that extra something imo :/



Would that be color?

Or did they somehow turn the browns and grays into super HD yellows and greens?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 16, 2008)

so, anyone knows whats the lineup for today at E3? I know that Konami's up today, i hope they show us something cool


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2008)

Mattrick says Bungie's next game is Halo related






> I pushed him on the lack of presence for the series and asked him if we should be worried about the no-show of Ensemble Studio’s real-time-strategy game “Halo Wars.” Not only did Mattrick say not to worry and that announcements would be coming, he also said that Microsoft is working with Bungie on a “Halo” game.
> 
> I asked for clarification, wondering if Mattrick meant Bungie’s project was “Halo Wars” or the long-announced Peter Jackson “Halo” project. Neither, Mattrick said. The Bungie game is something else.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, no surprises there...


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn.... Let Halo rest.

They keep pushing out Halo games. COD4 was better than any Halo game but I know that won't stop them.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2008)

M-m-maybe it's an Arcade game? Q_Q We haven't gotten any Halo arcade games yet.  If so, it wouldn't be their next major project, but at this point my prayers for a new Bungie IP are probably in vain.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, I'm so pumped! HALO BABY!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 16, 2008)

Wonder if Kojima willl show up at E3 today. He said he was dissapointed last year.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

*What we saw from E3*


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

* 9.15am E3 Keynote by Gov. Perry
* *10.00 am Sony roundtable*
* *10.45am Take-Two press conference*
* 1.00pm State of the Industry keynote
* *2.30pm Konami press conference*

Anyone know what website are streaming the bold ones.... Seems like a lot of websites are now doing there own thing.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 16, 2008)

So true, so Bungie is making another Halo game huh, well I guess they'll milk the franchise for all it's worth similar to how Nintendo has done with Mario.


----------



## Id (Jul 16, 2008)

Its going to be multiplatform


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Even if Halo went multi, I wouldn't buy it for my PS3.


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jul 16, 2008)

Halo cant be multi console because M$ has part ownership on the halo series.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

If Sony threw some of that cash, they'd get Halo...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2008)

Sony might as well try and buy Microsoft.


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2008)

@throwing cash: I don't really understand why people assume that Microsoft pays companies money to get their titles on 360.

I mean, the companies are going multiplatform anyway for such obvious reasons I don't need to explain, so why try and bribe them? Or am I missing some official statements?


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Sony might as well try and buy Microsoft.




Imagine that..... how long would it take for them to start making profit, probably about 20 years.



Segan said:


> @throwing cash: I don't really understand why people assume that Microsoft pays companies money to get their titles on 360.
> 
> I mean, the companies are going multiplatform anyway for such obvious reasons I don't need to explain, so why try and bribe them? Or am I missing some official statements?


FF13 sells well on the PS3 alone, why would they go multi for no reason knowing they could face a backlash.

Same with GTA, its a very good tactic. If you look at what games make a rival console sell and get them on your console it takes away one more selling point.

--

But Segan, from your statement are you trying to say Microsoft didn't have to pay a penny to get games like DMC4, GTA4 and FF13 on there console


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2008)

It's Microsoft. They pay for what they want, be it timed exclusivity, DLC, or a game to come to their system. I wouldn't put anything past them.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a tactic Sony has done too.

Just look at how the sealed the book for MGS4 being just for the PS3; Product placement.

Besides, it's business.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> It's Microsoft. They pay for what they want, be it timed exclusivity, DLC, or a game to come to their system. I wouldn't put anything past them.



Correct it's been stated that they have done it in the past. What other way could they have gotten a game like FF13. When they couldn't even sell it in Japan. Where the game would sell the most. Sony has mad money, but Gates has all the Crazy loot!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Besides, it's business.



A booming *billion *dollar business. I'm happy as long as I can play the games I want, so should we all.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 16, 2008)

i still don't understand why gamers complain that the games goes multi console... all i see is pure fanboy... nothing more...


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2008)

Venom said:


> FF13 sells well on the PS3 alone, why would they go multi for no reason knowing they could face a backlash.
> 
> Same with GTA, its a very good tactic. If you look at what games make a rival console sell and get them on your console it takes away one more selling point.
> 
> ...


I'm just wondering why people assume that Microsoft buys titles onto their platform, when they don't need to?

That backlash argument is a bit silly when you look at how strong 360 performs. It's not like their base of gamers are the complete opposite of those from PS3 and don't play games that otherwise would have been PS3 exclusive.



Goofy Titan said:


> It's a tactic Sony has done too.
> 
> Just look at how the sealed the book for MGS4 being just for the PS3; Product placement.
> 
> Besides, it's business.


Okay, if you pay for having an exclusive, that I can understand. Not when it comes to exclusives becoming multiplatformers.



jodecideion said:


> Correct it's been stated that they have done it in the past. What other way could they have gotten a game like FF13. When they couldn't even sell it in Japan. Where the game would sell the most. Sony has mad money, but Gates has all the Crazy loot!


SE was in financial troubles. Would Microsoft actually need to bribe them? Unlikely.

Besides, I heard, they introduced a game development engine for 360 and PS3 altogether a while back. They probably had plans for going 360 not just recently...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 16, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Correct it's been stated that they have done it in the past. What other way could they have gotten a game like FF13. When they couldn't even sell it in Japan. Where the game would sell the most. Sony has mad money, but Gates has all the Crazy loot!



Final Fantasy sells around the same amount everywhere. I don't see where this "Japan buys the most Final Fantasy's" comes from. The PS3 has a low install rate compared to 360 so it makes sense from a financial standpoint to go multi-platform. All the talk about backlash generally comes from people with no grasp of how business works. If 1000 or so "hardcore" fans don't buy it because it's multi-platform it's nothing compared to a few million people buying it on 360.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Segan said:


> I'm just wondering why people assume that Microsoft buys titles onto their platform, when they don't need to?
> 
> That backlash argument is a bit silly when you look at how strong 360 performs. It's not like their base of gamers are the complete opposite of those from PS3 and don't play games that otherwise would have been PS3 exclusive.


FF13 has never been on 360 before, by making it multi how much more units do you think they will sell.

I've seen numerous blogs where people are gonna boycott the game, that's what I mean when I say backlash.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 16, 2008)

Boycotting a game because it's gone multi-platform is beyond moronic.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 16, 2008)

Venom said:


> FF13 has never been on 360 before, by making it multi how much more units do you think they will sell.
> 
> I've seen numerous blogs where people are gonna boycott the game, that's what I mean when I say backlash.



uhhhhh 100 sony fanboys won't buy it... then some MS fanboys buy it and then there are the gamers that are really interested in games... and not in retarded shit like that... (that only have a 360)  they come out to buy the game and multi platform is all worth it....
The only thing they have to bother is making a good game and people will buy no matter what....


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2008)

Venom said:


> FF13 has never been on 360 before, by making it multi how much more units do you think they will sell.
> 
> I've seen numerous blogs where people are gonna boycott the game, that's what I mean when I say backlash.


I'm pretty sure, I would be right if I said that the share of gamers boycotting this game in relation to all these that are going to buy it, is so damn abysmal you could just as well neglect it.

The only one that will suffer a backlash is Sony, because of all the 360 owners and undecided gamers that had planned to get a PS3 just for FFXIII, will buy the 360 version instead.

But FFXIII isn't coming out anytime soon, so Sony has still time to make a turnaround and announce games that might convince people to get a PS3.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 16, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Boycotting a game because it's gone multi-platform is beyond moronic.



But Square has always worked with only Sony for Final Fantasy's ever since the first one; Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 16, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> But Square has always worked with only Sony for Final Fantasy's ever since the first one; Final Fantasy 7.



Whoop-ti-do ...


*Spoiler*: _Sentiment clarification_


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 16, 2008)

I for 1, am glad that certain titles crossed over. from sonic to nintendo, to ff to Msoft. I'm not neccessarily a FF fan, but the fact that its on next gen maybe enuff incentive for me to give a shot. something I'm assuming is their focus in making such moves.

in short, I think multi-platformin previously solitary system games is a frakin' awesome idea..............god of war III on xbox......win, though highly unlikely


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Final Fantasy sells around the same amount everywhere. I don't see where this "Japan buys the most Final Fantasy's" comes from. The PS3 has a low install rate compared to 360 so it makes sense from a financial standpoint to go multi-platform. All the talk about backlash generally comes from people with no grasp of how business works. If 1000 or so "hardcore" fans don't buy it because it's multi-platform it's nothing compared to a few million people buying it on 360.



MT do I know you in real life? It seems like you don't like me or something. Every time I post in one of these thread. You seem to want to debug everything I said. 


Well anyway to back some of our points about Microsoft buy shit!
Micro pays for Extra GTA stuff.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Microsoft pay $50 million for GTA IV content?
Posted Jun 18th 2007 10:30AM by Dustin Burg
Filed under: News, Rumors

The other day it was announced that the Xbox 360 version of Grand Theft Auto IV would feature exclusive episodic content not found in other versions and today we've learned why. Per Take-Two's latest fiscal conference call the company discussed an extra $50 million on the balance sheets listed as deferred payments split into two $25 million dollar chunks. The transcript confirms that the $50 million relates to the 360's episodic content and when asked to explain the release of such content it was explained as such:

"The first 25 is for the first episodic content package that's supposed to go out and that is in March of '08. That's why it moved into current because it's in the next 12 months. The second 25 will be for the second episodic, the episode, and that will be later in fiscal '08."

So, Take-Two received an extra $50 million for GTA IV's episodic content on the 360 which will be available in two installments, one next March and one sometime in 2008. The question is where did the cash come from and we can only speculate Microsoft's deep pockets had something to do with it. And if it was Microsoft, we'd be almost certain that the once talked about PS3 content is now canceled.




Micro Buys Rare, and tries to buy Epic

*Spoiler*: __ 



Microsoft To Buy ?Gears of War? Dev Epic Games
February 18, 2008
Washington (dbTechno) - According to reports, Microsoft is planning to buy the developer of the hit Xbox 360 game Gears of War, Epic Games, for the price of $1 billion.  This all comes as an announcement is expected for Gears of War 2.

The report comes from the latest issue of GamePro magazine which stated that by this summer, Microsoft plans to finish a deal to buy Epic Games.  

It is expected that Epic Games will reveal the sequel to Gears of War at the Game Developers? Conference 2008 this week (GDC 2008).

They have their booth set up right next to Microsoft at the show.

If Microsoft does acquire Epic Games, it would also mean that they would own the rights to the Unreal game engine, which is used on every single platform, including the rival PS3, for developers to use to make next-gen games.

This would basically allow Microsoft to make money off of the Unreal engine rights used to sell games on the PC and PS3.




No need to give links just Google Microsoft buys games, and all these will come up. Also if Final Fantasy didn't sell better in Japan. How come the all ways get 2 version. The normal and then international version. Which never comes over here. So really Square would be dumb to spend extra development money on a game. That will only be on sale 2 out of the 3 regions.
Microsoft had to gave them something extra to make up for the none sales in Japan. Also that would make up for the extra development costs. They now have for making a Xbox Version.

If they just wanted to make more money. Wouldn't a port of 11 or something for the Wii be the best idea. Port a PS2 game with Waggle or even Crisis Core to Wii. Wii is the leader in Japan? That's a make a money move. Microsoft made them a deal.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> i still don't understand why gamers complain that the games goes multi console... all i see is pure fanboy... nothing more...


If you bought the expensive console for an exclusive game and then the cheaper console gets that game as well, wouldn't you complain? I didn't buy my PS3 for FFXIII so it's whatever to me, but a lot of people did.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> If you bought the expensive console for an exclusive game and then the cheaper console gets that game as well, wouldn't you complain? I didn't buy my PS3 for FFXIII so it's whatever to me, but a lot of people did.



the solution for that is wait and see.... they're the ones to blame... the game is still far away...


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> If you bought the expensive console for an exclusive game and then the cheaper console gets that game as well, wouldn't you complain? I didn't buy my PS3 for FFXIII so it's whatever to me, but a lot of people did.



I didn't know FFXIII was out already 

@jodecideion

You are trying too hard.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> If you bought the expensive console for an exclusive game and then the cheaper console gets that game as well, wouldn't you complain? I didn't buy my PS3 for FFXIII so it's whatever to me, but a lot of people did.



Buying a console, or having bought one, just for one exclusive [or one game for that matter] is equally retarded. The people you talk about have only themselves to blame.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 16, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> No need to give links just Google Microsoft buys games, and all these will come up. Also if Final Fantasy didn't sell better in Japan. How come the all ways get 2 version. The normal and then international version


S-E has a policy that for some reason doesn't allow the International versions to drop in America.



> . Which never comes over here. So really Square would be dumb to spend extra development money on a game. That will only be on sale 2 out of the 3 regions.


Because America and Europe buy large quantities of the series.




> If they just wanted to make more money. Wouldn't a port of 11 or something for the Wii be the best idea. Port a PS2 game with Waggle or even Crisis Core to Wii. Wii is the leader in Japan? That's a make a money move. Microsoft made them a deal.


11 wouldn't work on Wii(no hard drive)


Look at the sales charts:
10


7


9


8


10-2


12


Europe and America contribute to Final Fantasy's success just as much as Japan.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 16, 2008)

wow you guys are arguing over something pointless. Square needed more money, so they made one of there biggest selling game multi platform, end of story.


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2008)

Akuma said:


> wow you guys are arguing over something pointless. Square needed more money, so they made one of there biggest selling game multi platform, end of story.


That's not exactly what we're arguing about...


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

I just used the Wii as a example, but then none of the PS2 FFs needed a harddrive to play them. Only the online one so why isn't it not possible. They Ported 2 RE games. Why not? What would it really cost them.
Also VGCharts! For Real. I have my stats of my own.
PS2  Final Fantasy XII  5.2 million approximately: 2.4 million in Japan, 1.7 million in US, 1.1 million in Europe; 5.2 million shipped  
 PS2  Final Fantasy X-2  3 million approximately: 1 million in North America, 2 million in Japan  
 PS2  Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII  1.243 million approximately: 513,157 in Japan, 460,000 in North America, 270,000 in Europe  
Taken from 
So both our stats are garbage.

I just believe Micro Gave Square some extra cash to get the game.
They can afford to pay extra to get a game. That might help them sell more 360s. At the same time keep Sony from selling PS3. Maybe we will learn the truth before the week is over with. 
Great Dicussion People.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

How many hours is it till the Konami press conference?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the conference starts in about an hour and a half. I'll check really quick.

Yeah it starts at 2:30 in L.A. time so another hour and 15 minutes about.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I'm pretty sure the conference starts in about an hour and a half. I'll check really quick.
> 
> Yeah it starts at 2:30 in L.A. time so another hour and 15 minutes about.


Thanks, I wanna see what Konami are saying.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

Not to start our talk back up from early, but Joystiq just posted this.

Sony 'disappointed' by FFXIII for 360 announcement
0 Comments by Randy Nelson Jul 16th 2008 5:00PM 
Filed under: Sony PlayStation 2, Sony PlayStation 3, Sony PSP, E3, Business


SCEA president Jack Tretton has aired his feelings on Square Enix's decision to nix PS3 exclusivity for Final Fantasy XIII. During a roundtable chat this morning, Tretton said that he was disappointed by the decision, but not exactly caught off guard. 

"Am I disappointed by it? Yes," Tretton told us, adding: "Am I surprised by it? No." He was quick to stress that the game remains a PS3 exclusive in Japan, but that "seeing as there isn't that big of a [PS3] installed base in [there], I don't know how big of a coup that is for us."

*Speaking to the concept of paying third parties for exclusives, Tretton said that Sony has "invested so much money in the [PS3] hardware" that it simply "can't write checks for exclusive software." *
Echoing statements made by Sony Worlwide Studios head Shuhei Yoshida prior to E3, Tretton said that Sony's is more focused on exclusive titles from its own teams. "You've got to create platform-defining franchises that you own," he said. "It's the only way you're going to guarantee exclusivity going forward."

Sony thinks that's how it happen also.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2008)

Its funny tretton mentions about first party stuff when he really never cared for it much on the PS1 / PS2 (to this degree anyways). Oo how times change.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

No, Sony is just saying they couldn't keep SE exclusive by writing them off. SE obviously sees more money in multiplatform, Sony does not.

The PS3 price tag is what really hurt Sony in the end.


----------



## Purge (Jul 16, 2008)

Bungie really are heading downhill.

Im loving the announcement of FFXIII on the 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2008)

Jotun said:


> No, Sony is just saying they couldn't keep SE exclusive by writing them off. SE obviously sees more money in multiplatform, Sony does not.
> 
> The PS3 price tag is what really hurt Sony in the end.



that and development cost. PS3 dev kit units and what not are the most out of the three consoles. 

ah well, more for everyone right?


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

KONAMI: E3 2008 Press Conference about to start. 
[DLMURL]http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/press_conf_detail.aspx?pressconference_key=8[/DLMURL]


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> KONAMI: E3 2008 Press Conference about to start.
> [DLMURL]http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/press_conf_detail.aspx?pressconference_key=8[/DLMURL]


Wow that is some shitty streaming service right there...


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya! They just now letting people in. Their running behind again.


----------



## Akira (Jul 16, 2008)

Anybody REALLY bored with the Konami conference?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah. And the g4 stream is ridiculously quiet over my speakers, but I don't feel like restarting it through headphones =/


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> It's Microsoft. They pay for what they want, be it timed exclusivity, DLC, or a game to come to their system. I wouldn't put anything past them.



nintendo and sony used to force shops to only sell their products or they wouldn't get any stock

this happened in the past so its stupid to whine about microsoft paying for certain games

and releasing a game on a far better selling console = bad ?


----------



## Akira (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh god, Castlevania Wii looks SO bad. My urge to sell my Wii continues to grow.....


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

Iga just needs to make that SotN sequel for consoles.

DO IT AND I WILL FORGET ALL THE GARBAGE


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Oh god, Castlevania Wii looks SO bad. My urge to sell my Wii continues to grow.....



are you the same person who likes the FF fighting game? just curious.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> nintendo and sony used to force shops to only sell their products or they wouldn't get any stock
> 
> this happened in the past so its stupid to whine about microsoft paying for certain games
> 
> and releasing a game on a far better selling console = bad ?


I'm not whining. Someone asked why we assume that Microsoft pay for certain games and I told him. At no point did I say it was bad to release FFXIII on the Xbox 360. Read my posts again, because I don't think you understand what I'm saying, yet you feel the need to quote me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Iga just needs to make that SotN sequel for consoles.
> 
> DO IT AND I WILL FORGET ALL THE GARBAGE


I'll settle for another DS game. 


Ssj3_Goku said:


> are you the same person who likes the FF fighting game? just curious.


A FF fighting game is more feasible since they all use cool weapons and magic, have huge casts to choose from, and are very diverse.

A Castlevania game is not as feasible due to limited cast, lack of diversity in attacks between the cast members, and it's not made by SquareEnix.

Not saying it couldn't work (I mean, Death would be a cool guy to play), but I don't see how it would. Everyone just uses the same things: swords or whips. That's it. Shit, they even have the same moves: double jump, super jump, slide, slide 'n jump, summon a monster, summon a giant sword, etc... The only difference is Alucard could turn into a bat, mist, and a wolf. 

Don't go there, girlfriend.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A FF fighting game is more feasible since they all use cool weapons and magic, have huge casts to choose from, and are very diverse.



Then you must not have played any of the castlevanias  in the past 22 years. 



> *A Castlevania game is not as feasible due to limited cast, lack of diversity in attacks between the cast members,* and it's not made by SquareEnix.



False 



> Not saying it couldn't work (I mean, Death would be a cool guy to play), but I don't see how it would.



In your post above you basically said its not as feasible. you where half way if not more agreeing that it could not work.  Plus since its been in playable form and already impressions about it and shown at konami's press conference. IT looks like it can work.




> Everyone just uses the same things: swords or whips. That's it. Shit, they even have the same moves: double jump, super jump, slide, slide 'n jump, summon a monster, summon a giant sword, etc... The only difference is Alucard could turn into a bat, mist, and a wolf.



Everyone? Looks like a few characters they showed and impressions that each character has special abilities and are pretty different from each other 0_0




I can really careless about the game but what gets me is the people who are all going nuts and saying "OMGF WTF". When other franchises have gone into the fighting world and really just have as much feasibility as castlevania does.


I am with the boat that wants another SOTN sequel but I do not have that high of expectations and put all my eggs in one basket.  Fans of this series are worse than FF fans to some degree


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

^Cause there fans of the series, they want a game that's good. Not a shitty fighting game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2008)

^ Play the game before making a judgment call saying its "crap". People need to learn this in the gaming department.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

I have played all of the Castlevania games (except for 64) since the last SNES one. If they are giving these characters unique moves and such, they are making them up. What I said holds true: they all use the same moves and weapons, for the most part, and even identical ones for the most part. I'm in no way speaking to the game in development, but what I've experience from playing the games.

The playable characters, not including secret ones, were all nearly identical, save for 2 or 3 new characters. I guess if they want a game with 3 or 4 playable characters, maybe a couple bosses (though not a lot of the bosses are even feasible as they are enormous), it could work.

I guess I could see this possible roster:
Richter - uses his wip, subweapons, and agile movements.
Alucard - uses swords, transformations, and few spells he has.
Whatever his name is - uses his familiars, more swords, and subweapons/skills.
Maria (maybe) - uses magic
Death - scythe and whatever skills he has
Dracula - similar spells to Alucard, a plethora of shit to work with


Aside from them, I can't really think of anyone else that is unique enough to fill their own role. Granted, I don't have the memory of an obsessive Castlevania fan...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Play the game before making a judgment call saying its "crap". People need to learn this in the gaming department.



OK I'll wait then. I mean just cause it looks like garbage doesn't mean it will be.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Play the game before making a judgment call saying its "crap". People need to learn this in the gaming department.


QFFT                            .


----------



## Akira (Jul 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll settle for another DS game.


Ditto.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> are you the same person who likes the FF fighting game? just curious.



Not especially so, why?


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry I have to do it. Just one more Nintendo E3 Joke.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't apologize ;3  We need more.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2008)

According to one of the liveblogs I'm checking out...



> 7:31 Staff from Wave Race 64 are working on the waterskiing game from Wii Sports Resort. Yeguchi was the director of that game. The team is going to create a game that "surpasses Wave Race," according to Yeguchi. Miyamoto adds that it will "exceed Wave Race in depth."



BRING IT!!!



> Miyamoto and Yeguchi address a question about "core gamers" and whether or not these games will appeal to them. In a nutshell, they respond that they hope anyone will enjoy these games, and that a "core gamer" is someone that enjoys games, regardless of genre, as long as they're good. *"We're making Pikmin."*


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh joy...Pikmin 3....like that was unexpected....you knew that was gonna come out no matter what.....I just want my MOTHER 1+2=3 for Nintendo DS....that and news that will make me pee my pants and go on an all out rant by giving out shouts in MMO games.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> Oh joy...Pikmin 3....like that was unexpected....you knew that was gonna come out no matter what.....I just want my MOTHER 1+2=3 for Nintendo DS....that and news that will make me pee my pants and go on an all out rant by giving out shouts in MMO games.


Wow do you say that every time Nintendo doesn't announce that?

New game > Port/Remake


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 17, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Wow do you say that every time Nintendo doesn't announce that?
> 
> New game > Port/Remake



Yes, I am a Die Hard MOTHER fan and I will keep saying it until they finally release the damn game.  MOTHER 3 hasn't had an English Translation yet, so that is still a new game to our shores. MOTHER never had a REAL release other than a ROM.  The only game you can call a Port/Remake would be MOTHER 2 and that's it.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 17, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Sorry I have to do it. Just one more Nintendo E3 Joke.




Who in the hell is that dude with the Wii-mote? He looks retarded. Good post.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 17, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Who in the hell is that dude with the Wii-mote? He looks retarded. Good post.



that is called playing drums on the wii


----------



## Akira (Jul 17, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> Yes, I am a Die Hard MOTHER fan and I will keep saying it until they finally release the damn game.  MOTHER 3 hasn't had an English Translation yet, so that is still a new game to our shores. MOTHER never had a REAL release other than a ROM.  The only game you can call a Port/Remake would be MOTHER 2 and that's it.



I am also a massive MOTHER fan, but this will never happen. The MOTHER series is practically a virus for Nintendo's family friendly approach seeing as graphically it looks cute and cartoonish (which would appeal to the younger demographic) but also contains a lot of adult/dark themes (like the mushrooms in MOTHER3) which wouldn't fly with the other games Nintendo has on the market. The only possible way we could get MOTHER3 would be if we got a severly toned down release, kind of like what 4Kids did with One Piece.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 17, 2008)

that is nintendo's problem

they still are pussies


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> that is nintendo's problem
> 
> they still are pussies


----------



## Segan (Jul 17, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> *that is nintendo's problem*
> 
> they still are pussies


Nintendo has a problem...?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 17, 2008)

well I think this E3 was still better than last year's.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 17, 2008)

Apparently that guy who was shaking the wii mote like a tard, plays the drums for a living. His name is Ravi or something.

Who knew >_>

Edit:

Well, I just think there are alot of good games coming out this year compared to last year.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2008)

after changing E32 years ago, it has become really shit


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 17, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Then you must not have played any of the castlevanias  in the past 22 years.



Even I can tell that besides Sypha Belnades, Soma, Alucard, and maybe...Grant in terms of playable characters, most characters are all the fucking same.

Simon, Christopher, Trevor, Richter, Soleiyu, Julius, Nathan, Reinhardt, John Morris, and so many fucking others are pretty much the same noble man doing a duty kind of person. It only alters depending on is they are a Conan looking warrior, of a robe looking warrior, more or less.

The only slighter alterations of variety comes from cast of main baddies. Issac, Death [who has been confirmed to be in the game by IGN and PORTRAITofRUIN], Camilla, etc.


Castlevania as is lacks ANY game with a good story in general, so how they could have extremely diverse characters as is odds me, because Castlevania isn't even known for that. The ones that fit that easily are comical characters, like Pumpkin, or Kid Dracula. Charcaters I'd like to never see again, thank you very much.

Of course, I'm still trying to give this game "respect" as you claimed, because the artist involved and his hack-worthy job somehow warrants it.

Oh, and someone ripped the OoE trailer Konami showed. Somehow, that game continues to impress me, given the last 2 DS games I did not like all that much.


----------



## Id (Jul 17, 2008)

Holy crap, this game looks like it could hold its own with Symphony of the Night.  

And I use the term “hold its own” loosely.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't know who half of the developing people are, but Judgment seems to be co-developed by the Castlevania PSP team [the effects of the game gave that away easily], and Eighting, a developer I know nothing about.

The More You Know.

Oh, and there are 14 characters.

Simon [Castlevania]

Dracula [Castlevania]

Death [Castlevania]

Alucard [Symphony of the Night]

Maria [Rondo of Blood]

Cornell [Legacy of Darkness]

Trevor [Curse of Darkness]

Carmilla [Circle of the Moon]

Sypha [Dracula's Curse]

Grant [Dracula's Curse]

Shanoa [Order of Ecclesia]

Those are the ones we know of in the game, thanks to leaks. I added the games they first starred in, or rather, the general versions of the characters being dumped into the game.


----------



## Segan (Jul 17, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> they have little penis


Actually, I would suspect that Nintendo is the most well endowed one out of all three main competitors...


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 17, 2008)

Segan said:


> Actually, I would suspect that Nintendo is the most well endowed one out of all three main competitors...



*thinks of dildo shaped wii-mote sleeve*

It's WATERPROOF FOR BATHTIME FUNTIME!!!  URTIMATE DEERDO CONTRORAH!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone have the video footage of Konami conference? I wanna see the geek girl at the end of conference that people have been so much talking about.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 17, 2008)

^Here you go ExoSkel.

[DLMURL]http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/press_conf_detail.aspx?pressconference_key=8[/DLMURL]

Now hit me up on Live. =O


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 17, 2008)

Neeerd rage. From Gamespot, now that I noticed it.

_Igarashi goes over the story of the game and how it fits into Castlevania's millennia-long timeline. That timeline is threatened in the game, and magic forces bring characters from throughout the series together to do battle._

So...Sludgement is a fucking canon title?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya that new DS game for Castlevania has me really hyped up. It's the first title on that system to do that.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Here you go ExoSkel.
> 
> [DLMURL]http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/press_conf_detail.aspx?pressconference_key=8[/DLMURL]
> 
> Now hit me up on Live. =O


Hahaha, wow. That was hilarious...


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> *thinks of dildo shaped wii-mote sleeve*
> 
> It's WATERPROOF FOR BATHTIME FUNTIME!!!  URTIMATE DEERDO CONTRORAH!!



I don't think this would fit their family-friendly philosophy


----------



## batanga (Jul 18, 2008)

Best thing in E3:


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 18, 2008)

^^^That is the saddest trailer I've ever seen.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 18, 2008)

Isn't it time duke nukem just gives up? 

The game (duke nukem forever) is going to dissapoint no matter what.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 18, 2008)

Nah, that DN trilogy trailer was awesome. Had me and my roomie cracking the fuck up the whole time. Totally in the spirit of Duke Nukem, I think :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 18, 2008)

Duke was at E3? :amazed


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 18, 2008)

Game Of The Year 2016


----------



## Athrum (Jul 18, 2008)

Hehehe, so after the end of E3, what games are you looking forward to??
I really want to to try FFXIII but still has a long way to go, besides the trailer they showed us is from last year, i hope they show a new one at Square Party.
Resident Evil 5 and Silent Hill 5 also caught my eye, i love horror games. And Mirror's Edge, man dice has my money on that one


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking forward to RE4 HD, Oblivion with guns, Gears of More, Project Origin, Too Average, Fable 2, Geometry Wars 2, WAR, Dawn of War 2, and Mirrors Edge to name a few.  E3 was everything I expected it to be this year except maybe the lack of the teased Bungie announcement.


----------



## batanga (Jul 18, 2008)

Fallout 3
Alan Wake (that sadly wasn't on display and no new info was given)
Resident Evil 5*fixd
Gears of War 2
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 18, 2008)

batanga said:


> Fallout 3
> Alan Wake (that sadly wasn't on display and no new info was given)
> Resident Evil 4
> Gears of War 2
> Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising



Don't you mean resident evil 5.


----------



## Akira (Jul 18, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Don't you mean resident evil 5.



After what was shown at E3, that's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## batanga (Jul 18, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Don't you mean resident evil 5.



Haha, yea, 5...


----------



## GsG (Jul 18, 2008)

batanga said:


> Best thing in E3:


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 18, 2008)

> After what was shown at E3, that's an easy mistake to make.



Hah.



> Just how long did it take for them to make that up?



About as long as it took you to watch it.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 0_0 have you felt this way through FF 1- 6?



To be fair, I only played FF3...and that was on my DS. Never beat it. >_>


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 19, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Hehehe, so after the end of E3, what games are you looking forward to??
> I really want to to try FFXIII but still has a long way to go, besides the trailer they showed us is from last year, i hope they show a new one at Square Party.
> Resident Evil 5 and Silent Hill 5 also caught my eye, i love horror games. And Mirror's Edge, man dice has my money on that one



Resident Evil 5, Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm, LittleBigPlanet, and surprisingly Sonic Unleashed. I was a bit out of the loop on Sonic Unleashed till the E3 trailer and on-stage demo. But it's looking pretty fun, and I don't really mind the whole "Werehog" thing if it's fun. I was really impressed by LBP in general. Unfortunately I didn't get to see the rest of the conferences because I only had Gamespot's live coverage to watch.

When it comes to the FFXIII news I was somewhat surprised but when they pretty much showed a compilation of the first two closed theater trailers I kind of felt indifferent. I really do wish they would show something new in terms of the actual game and I thought with the announcement at e3 would have been the perfect time. Eh, oh well I digress there are still upcoming events like you said.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

Fat Princess for me please 

On a serious note, Little Big Planet impressed me more than it did before, Fable 2 looks exciting, Dragon Age Origins looks like something I can really get into, and Mirror's edge are the main ones I'm looking out for right now, but I'm still excited by plenty more games that were shown. As disappointing as some of E3 was, it looks like there's some good games coming our way.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Shirker (Jul 19, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Hehehe, so after the end of E3, what games are you looking forward to??
> I really want to to try FFXIII but still has a long way to go, besides the trailer they showed us is from last year, i hope they show a new one at Square Party.
> Resident Evil 5 and Silent Hill 5 also caught my eye, i love horror games. And Mirror's Edge, man dice has my money on that one



MAG. The concept sounds just plain sweet. Hopefully they're able to play it out well.

Also, Sonic Unleashed, Madden 09, Soul Calibur 4, Rock Band 2 and LBP are also on my wish list. They all look like incredible games.

Hell, I'm even lookin' forward to RE5... And I friggin' _hate_ horror games. Co-op mode looks sweet.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jul 20, 2008)

Perfect summary


----------



## slimscane (Jul 20, 2008)

So I guess I didn't post at all during E3, what is the forums consensus on the subject? I'm not about to read 54 pages 

I thought that, while fairly lackluster, it was better than last years - with the exception of that God forsaken Nintendo conference.  Nothing really huge though, the biggest thing what the 360 FFXIII announcement, and it's sad when the biggest news of E3 is a port.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 21, 2008)

OH. MY. *GOD*.  

Never, did I...Nintendo... chattering old nanny...WHAT THE FUCK!?

I knew Nintendo had fallen ever since the Wii but never, even in the deepest pits of my cynicism, would I have imagined such a hilariously pathetic E3 showing.

I can't...finish the youtube clip. It's making me physically ill.

It's official I'm quitting gaming. This gen is just failing across the board.


----------



## Segan (Jul 21, 2008)

It's a good time for you to get a PS3


----------



## DELAHK (Jul 21, 2008)

Segan said:


> It's a good time for you to get a PS3



LOL!!!!!

Better a DS...


----------



## MueTai (Jul 21, 2008)

Fuck it I'm going back to Super Nintendo. That was the best console ever, anyways.


----------



## Segan (Jul 21, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> LOL!!!!!
> 
> Better a DS...


That, too...


----------



## Id (Jul 21, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Hehehe, so after the end of E3, what games are you looking forward to??
> I really want to to try FFXIII but still has a long way to go, besides the trailer they showed us is from last year, i hope they show a new one at Square Party.
> Resident Evil 5 and Silent Hill 5 also caught my eye, i love horror games. And Mirror's Edge, man dice has my money on that one



Looking forward to RE5, Killzone 2, Resistance 2.

If I owned an 360: GoW .


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Resistance 2, Killzone 2, Resident Evil 5, Fallout 3, Gears of War 2 (even though I don't have a 360 yet) Motorstorm: Pacific Rift, and God of War 3 even though there isn't exactly much to look forward to considering how little we've seen of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2008)

Soul caliber 4
Tales of Vesperia*Maybe* 
Too Human *Maybe* 
Infinite Undiscovered
warhammer: battle march *Maybe* 
Zoids assault *Maybe*
Star wars: Unleashed
Warriors orichi 2
Fallout 3
Saints Row 2
Fable 2
Dead Space 
Left 4 Dead
Gears of war 2
Tomb Raider: Underworld *Maybe*
The Last Remnant 
Resident evil 5
Fracture 
Disgaea 3
Resistance 2
Motorstorm 2 *Maybe*
Spore
Dark void
Mirror edge
Rise of Argonurts 
Valkyria Chronicles
DarkSiders
Price of Persia
silent Hill 5

Probably some I'm missing.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 21, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Soul caliber 4
> Tales of Vesperia*Maybe*
> Too Human *Maybe*
> Infinite Undiscovered
> ...


I bet you'll buy them all on the day that they come out too. Where do you get the money?!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 21, 2008)

I like that list. Mine's a bit trimmed down, but not too much. Some additions too, though.

Tales of Vesperia
Too Human 
Infinite Undiscovered
Star wars: Unleashed
Fallout 3
Fable 2
FF13 *bleh, but I'm sure I'll buy it anyways*
Dead Space 
Left 4 Dead
The Last Remnant 
Resident evil 5
Fracture 
Disgaea 3
Spore
Dark void
Mirror edge
Rise of Argonurts 
Valkyria Chronicles
DarkSiders
Price of Persia

Additions:

The Conduit
Madworld
Warhammer: DoWII
Red Alert 3 *maybe*
Street Fighter IV
DCU-Online *I know, I know; but Lex+kill supes >_>"
Little Big Planet
Animal Crossing
Dragon Age: Origins
Castlevania: OoE

I knew about a lot of this shit long before e3, obviously. Everyone did. Took from the above and assumed we were on about shit _at_ e3.


Those are what I know off the top of my head, anyways.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I like that list. Mine's a bit trimmed down, but not too much. Some additions too, though.
> 
> Tales of Vesperia
> Too Human
> ...



Woops forgot a few. Add me up for SF4, Little Big planet, and Dragon age

@Undercovermc - I'll try, dunno if I'll have enough money. And i just got a job


----------



## Masurao (Jul 21, 2008)

Last Remnant
CastlevaniaoE
Resident Evil 5
Tales of Vesperia
Star Wars unleashed
Street Figher IV
Too Human
Madworld
Fable 2

Oh and FF XIII when it comes out in the year 2,423.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking forward to:
The Conduit
MadWorld
CoD:World at War (maybe)
Sonic Unleashed
Tales of Symphonia 2
FFIV
Star Wars Unleashed (maybe)


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 21, 2008)

Just give me both Diablo 3 and SC2 and I won't even touch console games for rest of this year.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Just give me both Diablo 3 and SC2 and I won't even touch console games for rest of this year.



Lol hopefully we'll see SC2 this year but more like end of next year IF lucky.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 21, 2008)

Damn, crazymtf's list is probably 3x the size of mine. I had to trim mine down a little due to money problems. =/ I could return games in and get new ones for free but I hate returning games that I like. ;_; Which are the majority of the ones I buy.

@crazymtf, I sent you a friend request on Live, did you reply back?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Damn, crazymtf's list is probably 3x the size of mine. I had to trim mine down a little due to money problems. =/ I could return games in and get new ones for free but I hate returning games that I like. ;_; Which are the majority of the ones I buy.
> 
> @crazymtf, I sent you a friend request on Live, did you reply back?



Whats your name on it? I probably deleted you XD i get like 30-40 request a week  So send one again just tell me your name on it so i don't delete you. 

and i don't think...i will get all of those, lol. But i want them


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 21, 2008)

^Br0wnAzn is my Tag.

I was thiking about maybe getting Infinite Undiscovery, maybe. Or might wait for a used copy. The game hasn't blown me away, *yet*.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 21, 2008)

after reading a PC Gamer playthrough article and seeing some gameplay for Fallout 3...I think it looks amazing.  Looks like anyone who loved Deus Ex will pretty much give up a body part to play Fallout 3


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 21, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol hopefully we'll see SC2 this year but more like end of next year IF lucky.


I actually think we are going to see that much sooner than that.  Call it wishful thinking, but I wouldn't be too surprised to see the beta pop up some time this year followed by the official release in Q1 '09.  I'm not _expecting_ that, but I see it as a definite possibility.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 22, 2008)

I could see SC2 hitting in March next year, but it will most likely be pushed back to Fall of 09 or even early 010. >_> 2010 ya.


----------



## Id (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Ryuk (Jul 22, 2008)

DCU
Star Wars: Unleashed


----------



## Draffut (Jul 30, 2008)

I did see a small handful of games I am looking forward to: Falout 3, Fable 2, Spore, Little Big Planet, and Tales of Symphonia 2.  Most the others look like junk.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 31, 2008)

Bah. I came in here just to post that lol.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 31, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Bah. I came in here just to post that lol.



JUKED! ....


----------

